# Dragnsmke1s' Mavericks rant thread



## Dragnsmke1

*Dragnsmke1s' random rant/qa thread*

In the movie Resevior Dogs...Was Mr. Pink killed or captued by the police? Who shot the son in the standoof at the end?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Whd you move this? I ts gonna be 80% Mav stuff that was just the first thing on my mind...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Isnt Dirk and Nash getting knocked out of the WC kinda early a relief? I wanted the teams to do well but at the same time...Lets not lose focus!


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Whd you move this? I ts gonna be 80% Mav stuff that was just the first thing on my mind...


If someone moves it back, I'll rename it so it relates to the Mavs.


----------



## Petey

Moved; enjoy your ranting.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Houston Rockets guard/forward Adrian Griffin is recovering from arthroscopic surgery on his right knee that is not expected to keep him out of training camp. 

Griffin, a four-year veteran who signed with the Rockets last month, hurt the knee during workouts in Dallas

am I the only one glad hes gone. Every time he came in the game he tried to only score. You could tell he got tunnel vision once the ball was in his hands. Will miss his D. though. To many dumb fouls though.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Houston Rockets guard/forward Adrian Griffin is recovering from arthroscopic surgery on his right knee that is not expected to keep him out of training camp.
> 
> Griffin, a four-year veteran who signed with the Rockets last month, hurt the knee during workouts in Dallas
> 
> am I the only one glad hes gone. Every time he came in the game he tried to only score. You could tell he got tunnel vision once the ball was in his hands. Will miss his D. though. To many dumb fouls though.


I didn't know that Grffin signed with the Rockets, now I can update my NBA Live roster.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I didn't know that Grffin signed with the Rockets, now I can update my NBA Live roster.


Aren't the newest b-ball games out soon?

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Aren't the newest b-ball games out soon?
> 
> -Petey


usually in late OCT...but they never rate the Mavs correctly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Aren't the newest b-ball games out soon?
> 
> -Petey


yeah, but I was very bored in the summer. My roster are wrong anyway because I have no more room to create more players that aren't in the game.


----------



## Stinger

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, but I was very bored in the summer. My roster are wrong anyway because I have no more room to create more players that aren't in the game.


You can download the updated rosters. Only if you have a network adapter though (for PS2 users).


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> 
> 
> You can download the updated rosters. Only if you have a network adapter though (for PS2 users).


when's the last time they updated? I checked like a month or so ago and they last updated them in May, plus EA's rosters suck.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Chris Mills knows hes noy wanted in D-town.

Will this motivate him to a new level or should we be looking to ship him as soon as the 60 days are up?

What could we get for Lafraentz/Bradley (need to keep one of them), Jamison and Mills?


----------



## Tristan

Im likin this thread. Keep up the update Drag.  :laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Chris Mills knows hes noy wanted in D-town.
> 
> Will this motivate him to a new level or should we be looking to ship him as soon as the 60 days are up?
> 
> What could we get for Lafraentz/Bradley (need to keep one of them), Jamison and Mills?


I don't want to trade Jamison just yet. I'd like to see how frustrated the Lakers get when they have Malone and Fox/George trying to guard Dirk and Jamison. So what if Shaq is abusing Shawn Bradley. Dirk and Jamison having 30 points games will make up for it.

But if its January and we have struggle to put down any play off fav. I would consider trading Jamison then. But having the best combo of forwards in the L might make up for lacking a 5.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't want to trade Jamison just yet. I'd like to see how frustrated the Lakers get when they have Malone and Fox/George trying to guard Dirk and Jamison. So what if Shaq is abusing Shawn Bradley. Dirk and Jamison having 30 points games will make up for it.
> 
> But if its January and we have struggle to put down any play off fav. I would consider trading Jamison then. But having the best combo of forwards in the L might make up for lacking a 5.


I totally agree....BUT if we package those three together who do yall think wede be able to get for a 5? Who would you want? Realistically...dont say Shaq!!:laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Poor G.S.

They might have traded Jamison,Fortson, Mills and Welsch for Eschmeyer, Avery Johnson, that french dude, Kurt Thomas, and Ward.

:laugh: :laugh: isnt that taking a step backwards?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Looks as if NVE neber demanded a trade...but I bet that the Haters will still find a way to bash him.

Ill say it once and Ill say it again : Nick Van Exellent is the Man!!!


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I totally agree....BUT if we package those three together who do yall think wede be able to get for a 5? Who would you want? Realistically...dont say Shaq!!:laugh:


Seriously.... there isn't anyone out there who can handle Shaq or Timmy. I've given up on ideas of getting a big man for now. If anything I would take the risk of trading Mills for some big with some potential opposed to a big who is already overpaid and over rated....


----------



## LionOfJudah

*500*

Just figured I'd make my 500th post where I do most my posting.
Do I get a new title instead of 6th man for topping 500?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: 500*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Just figured I'd make my 500th post where I do most my posting.
> Do I get a new title instead of 6th man for topping 500?



Youre a playa now...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously.... there isn't anyone out there who can handle Shaq or Timmy. I've given up on ideas of getting a big man for now. If anything I would take the risk of trading Mills for some big with some potential opposed to a big who is already overpaid and over rated....


Not even Illgastus (whatever), or Ming?


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Not even Illgastus (whatever), or Ming?


Yeah, I could see that. Nelly calls up Houston and says, "Hey, I have a great deal for you guys... you give us Yao." *Click*

Now for Big Z... We wouldn't get hung up on but still probably end up giving up more than he's worth.


----------



## LionOfJudah

*Re: Re: 500*

Nice signature.... I'ma tell that to my gf


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could see that. Nelly calls up Houston and says, "Hey, I have a great deal for you guys... you give us Yao." *Click*





:laugh: I actually laughed out loud on that one:laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: I actually laughed out loud on that one:laugh:


I was giggling my *** of when I wrote it too.


----------



## Tristan

Congrats, but the I dont quite get the sig but it sounds deep.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=51725&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

:laugh: This is hilarious. I merly stated that I think Ben Wallace is overrated... I never said he wasnt good. So they attacked Bradley. Of course I had to defend Bradley. Look how bent outta shape they got. I guess they forget they play in the East.. Theyde only win 30 in the west and no one would care about Big Ben.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Fossil of largest known rodent uncovered 
02:58 PM CDT on Thursday, September 18, 2003 

Associated Press 


WASHINGTON - A rodent the size of a buffalo? Researchers say they have found fossils for a 1,545-pound giant that thrived millions of years ago in a swampy South American forest. 

"Imagine a weird guinea pig, but huge, with a long tail for balancing on its hind legs and continuously growing teeth," said Marcelo R. Sanchez-Villagra of the University of Tubingen in Germany, the first author of a study appearing this week in Science. 

The formal name of the rodent is Phoberomys pattersoni. The last term is in honor of Brian Patterson, a Harvard professor who led a fossil-collection expedition to Venezuela in the 1970s. Informally, the skeleton is called Goya. 


I think we finally found a post up player.

:laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Geez this forum is starting to be attacked by a lot of haters. I guess thats a compliment because who would waste thier time with a losing team. The Mavs are striking fear in fans of other teams and its starting to show:yes:


----------



## LionOfJudah

I'm just waiting for the season to start so I can brag and not just talk meaningless trash in the offseason


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Damn!! I was really hoping we could keep Raja. He was our second best defender and knew when to try to score.


----------



## Tristan

Raja was actually a very under rated offensive player.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

That was close . Raja almost became a Spur.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Whats there to rant about now Drag? Its been awful quiet lately...

So how many people think we're getting underrated by boardmembers this year?


----------



## Tristan

We are an under rated team for a west top 4. I think we will surprise people how far we will get again this year like we did last year.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Whats there to rant about now Drag? Its been awful quiet lately...
> 
> So how many people think we're getting underrated by boardmembers this year?


Yeah we are being highly underated and everyone thinks the Spurs were soooo dominate in the playoffs. I remember them getting thrashed by us in game 6 and its was like NVE forgot how to dribble and Steve Kerr was on FIRE. Tim Duncan did not dominate us yet people still harp on some weak defense crap. You can tell its people who just repeat what they heard 2 years ago and dont keep up. As a matter of fact you havent heard any analyst really talk bad about our D from last year.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> We are an under rated team for a west top 4. I think we will surprise people how far we will get again this year like we did last year.


I think its good that were underated because were not gonna have the explosive start like we did last year as a matter of fact I expect for the 1st 20-25 games its gonna look like were struggling on paper. maybe get out to a 13-12 start. We will be dicounted out of the runnings by that time, face a lot of crap on these boards with the I told you so's. but still finish with 55 wins and still be underated. Which is why we will win the Chip this year.

WE WILL WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Oft-injured Mills may need surgery; exam set for this week 
Veteran forward could be out as long as four months


10:00 PM CDT on Monday, September 29, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

Mavericks forward Chris Mills may need surgery on his left ankle, pending an examination he is expected to have this week in Los Angeles. 

"He called us about 10 days ago and said he's still having trouble with the ankle and wanted to have his doctor in LA look at it," Mavericks assistant general manager Keith Grant said Monday. "Our doctor looked at him over the weekend, and now Chris will consult back with his doctor. The ankle has not responded and surgery is an option." 

Surgery could keep the injury-prone veteran out of action for up to four months, although his agent said there was no way to be sure what the recovery time would be. 

"Whatever his doctor says, that's probably the determining factor for what course of action we'll take," said Bob Myers of SFX Sports Group. "The Mavericks wanted to look at him, and if their diagnosis and Chris' doctor's diagnosis are similar, we'll proceed." 

Mills, set to make $6.6 million this season in the last year of his contract, has played 21 or fewer games in three of the last four seasons because of health problems. His right ankle was the biggest problem for two of those seasons, and a left Achilles' injury limited him to 21 games last season. 



my question is.."who cares?"


----------



## Tristan

Whats Cuban paying him for?

I bet you hes having a pretty good life getting all those money and doing nothing but to recover.


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I think its good that were underated because were not gonna have the explosive start like we did last year as a matter of fact I expect for the 1st 20-25 games its gonna look like were struggling on paper. maybe get out to a 13-12 start. We will be dicounted out of the runnings by that time, face a lot of crap on these boards with the I told you so's. but still finish with 55 wins and still be underated. Which is why we will win the Chip this year.
> 
> WE WILL WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking

When did ESPN become worse then HoopHype? I'm ready for ESPN to completely revamp this crap they call a ranking after a couple games.


----------



## DirtyLegend41

*Analysts talking trash about Mavs D*

Barkley won't shut his trap about our D. Chuck is right most of the time, but he vastly exagerrates how bad our D is. The stats show that we are probably in the 60th percentile. However, all we need is to stop letting the opposing teams PG, G, and SF from getting offensive rebounds and I think we'll be OK (I think we addressed that by moving findog to SG and AJ to SF.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

"Mavericks report with NBA Finals on minds 
01:17 AM CDT on Wednesday, October 1, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

An old cartoon once asked the question, what will eternity be like? 

The answer, of course, is that it's like the NBA season, only shorter. 

Four months after the Mavericks lost in the Western Conference finals, they will crack open the lid on another season with their first set of two-a-day practices Wednesday. Nearly nine months from now, an NBA champion will be crowned. 

Nobody can see that far ahead, however. A full roster arrived at American Airlines Center on Tuesday and the Mavericks looked refreshed, recharged and maybe just a little hungrier than before. 

Quickly, the talk turned to the season and whether the Mavericks can realistically expect to improve on their trip to the Western Conference finals. In spite of monster improvements to their chief rivals, they enter training camp with their belief stronger than ever that they can top last season. 

"I don't think we're content," Michael Finley said. "As a whole, we have to raise the bar. By that, I mean, you can't be satisfied with just making it to the Western Conference finals. We walk around and a lot of people congratulate us like we won a championship. But we haven't. We haven't done anything yet." 

To take another step in the playoff pecking order would mean a trip to the NBA Finals, some place the Mavericks' organization has never been. And if it's going to happen this season, it will start with some building blocks that will come in the next weeks as training camp unfolds. 

Issue No. 1 is determining who will do the heavy lifting. Finley, Dirk Nowitzki, Steve Nash and Antawn Jamison are the stars. But questions abound on a roster that is deeper, bigger and younger than it has been in past seasons. 

"Where are we going to find the playing time for all these guys? We're not," coach Don Nelson said. "There is going to be somebody who's out and somebody who's in. What I tell the players is to make sure you're not one of the guys who is out. A lot of these things will be determined in these camp situations." 

Competition will be stiff for playing time at center, where newcomer Danny Fortson will vie with Raef LaFrentz and Shawn Bradley. Backups Jiri Welsch, Josh Howard and Tariq Abdul-Wahad all will be aiming for time at small forward and shooting guard. 

Through it all, chemistry, a byword last season, must be created. 

"We have some bonding to do and some blending to do," Nelson said. "We've got some new guys and some young people, but the nucleus is there. And I expect it to be a natural transition." 

As camp opens, optimism is everywhere. But now, the Mavericks have the daunting task of continuing the growth curve. 

"If we don't win it this year, we'll be just as disappointed as we were last season," Nash said. "But there's a long way to go before that. First we have to get to know each other." 

They have a mere seven months to get acquainted before the playoffs." 



I like that they are going in with a freshsense of beginning instead of thinking of it as adding.


----------



## LionOfJudah

You can't help but fill a lil more excited about the season after reading that...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Seems stevemc is peddling Halle Berre's flesh and he didnt even give his Mav bretheren first crack.:heart:


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Seems stevemc is peddling Halle Berre's flesh and he didnt even give his Mav bretheren first crack.:heart:


My bad, you guys usually keep it pretty basketball oriented in here..... so I didn't bother.

Next time one of my Ex's is free I'll let you guys know 1st.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> My bad, you guys usually keep it pretty basketball oriented in here..... so I didn't bother.


Thats why I created the random rant thread. Its not only for me to rant. 

I still havent found out the answer to my question about Mr. Pink.


----------



## LionOfJudah

*Re: Dragnsmke1s' random rant/qa thread*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> In the movie Resevior Dogs...Was Mr. Pink killed or captued by the police? Who shot the son in the standoof at the end?


Haven't seen that movie in years... I think he gets gunned down the by the police, but i could be wrong...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

New Mavs moving forward 
Fresh start provides powerful motivation for Jamison, Fortson


09:21 PM CDT on Wednesday, October 1, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

Athletes don't have to be buddy-buddy to pull for the common good. The sports landscape is full of teammates who weren't good friends, but still worked magic together and won big. 

However, it never hurts if harmony stretches beyond the court and throughout the locker room. Especially when a team has a surplus of new faces, as do the Mavericks. 

In that respect, a healthy relationship between newcomers Antawn Jamison and Danny Fortson was one of the best aspects as training camp opened Wednesday with two lengthy practices. 

There was a time when Jamison and Fortson were with Golden State when the situation was sticky, which is what happens when two competitive guys feel the squeeze for playing time at the same position. 

The trouble started when the Warriors drafted small forward Mike Dunleavy before last season and management declared him the small forward of the future. That meant Jamison would move back to power forward, a position at which he averaged 24.9 points in 2000-01. By extension, Fortson, who was coming off his best season at power forward, believed he was the odd man out, saying Jamison was being handed the power forward job on a platter. 

"I wanted to play my position," Fortson said after the morning practice. "And, as you hear rumors, I might have said something I might not have meant. But when training camp came, we squashed it. I said I was sorry for whatever he heard. And then I never had any problem with the kid." 

Jamison agreed any disagreement is in the past. And with Fortson likely to play more center than power forward this season, there should be no lingering problems. 

"Every year you come in and have to compete because nothing is given to you," Jamison said. "Danny kind of felt like he was cast off because they drafted a small forward and said they were going to put me at the four. I don't think it was geared toward me, but toward the organization. I didn't take anybody's position. But there isn't anybody going to scare me out of a position. It was more toward the organization's decision to draft Mike and automatically say I'm the starter [at power forward] before training camp." 

While both players are in better situations now, it's easy to see how they got crossways. And for Fortson, it was the beginning of an awful season. He played in only 17 games and was never a factor for the Warriors. 

"Last year was tough for him," Jamison said. "I felt sorry for him. Him and [coach Eric] Musselman just didn't click. He just couldn't get on Musselman's good side. 

"Danny's one of those guys who has to feel appreciated and has to feel welcomed. When this trade went down, he definitely felt like that. We can really use his talent because he can help us out a lot with what he does on the court." 

Fortson knows again that he won't be able to play much at his natural position this season. Dirk Nowitzki is one of the best power forwards in the league, and Jamison is slotted as the small forward. For Fortson to get on the court, he knows he will have to man the center duties when possible and try to sneak in a few minutes at power forward. 

But after his first practice as a Maverick, Fortson was just glad to have the new surroundings. 

"I just have to be myself and be a smarter player," Fortson said. "I have to watch my fouls, be aggressive defensively and work on my rebounding. I'm here for the banging inside. I've been doing that since I started playing. I'm going to continue to do what I do, and hopefully it will turn into a positive." 

E-mail [email protected] 






Helllll Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Camp started with all 17 players participating in defense-oriented drills. It was a far cry from when coach Don Nelson used to report to training camp. 

"We used camp as a conditioner to the regular season," he said of his playing days. "Nowadays it's all preparation because everybody's in great shape. We were able to get right to work."


----------



## Dragnsmke1

"I'm looking forward to running up and down the court and having Nellie yell at me a few times and having [Eduardo] Najera try to take my nose off." 

– Forward Antawn Jamison


----------



## Tristan

Thats funny, what does he mean about Najera taking his nose off?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Thats funny, what does he mean about Najera taking his nose off?


I assume hes refering to training camp and getting involved within the Mavs system.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavs' Finley out to silence big critic - himself 
09:59 PM CDT on Thursday, October 2, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


Michael Finley heard more than whispers. He heard shouts. 

And the voices were clear. He was not himself last season for the Mavericks, they said. He had a subpar season. His body gave out. He simply wasn't as productive. 

So who was bombarding him with this ego-bruising assault? 

"Me," he said. "I'm my own worst critic, no matter what you [media] guys say." 

The numbers weren't drastically different for the Mavericks' shooting guard. He averaged 19.3 points, which was his lowest since his second season but only a point or so off the previous season. His rebounding was solid. But his shooting percentage dipped perceptibly. His 42.5 percent was the lowest of his career. 

And then there were the 13 games he missed, the second consecutive season he'd been out for an extended stretch. This is a blow to a player who in his first six seasons played 461 out of a possible 460 games. He didn't miss a single game, and the year he was traded from Phoenix to Dallas, he played in 83 because of a scheduling fluke. 

But what happened last season hit Finley hard. And he's determined to do whatever he can to keep it from happening again. 

"I'm looking forward to getting back to the level I once was at," Finley said. 

And so, Finley put in a rigorous summer of work, focusing on moving with the basketball and strengthening the hamstring and groin muscles that have hindered him in each of the last two seasons. 

That's also why there was concern Thursday when Finley did not participate in the two workouts. He sat out to rest the groin muscle that he tweaked two weeks ago while working out in Chicago. 

"It's nothing serious," coach Don Nelson said. "But we wanted him to rest it." 

Of the many things Finley does well, resting is not one of them. His workaholic attitude has helped make him the player he is. And it is why he had a tough regimen in the summer. With the trade for Antawn Jamison, Finley will be at shooting guard almost exclusively this season. No more switching to small forward because of a void there. 

"It changes my role a little bit," he said. "More time at the two position and less banging with the bigger bodies should give me a little more energy down the stretch." 

Of greater importance to Finley is expanding his role as an emotional leader. 

"The biggest thing to me is, am I leading this team in the right direction?" he said. "If I can say I did all I can do to improve this team, I can live with that." 



I LOVE everything Im hearing about training camp!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Don Nelson has named Eduardo Najera as a starter for the preseason opener Sunday against Utah. That the game is in Mexico City has everything to do with the decision. "I'm going to start Eddie, absolutely," Nelson said. "What do you think, I'm stupid?" Najera, a native of Meoqui, Chihuahua, is the primary reason that the game is nearly a sellout. 





:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Don Nelson has named Eduardo Najera as a starter for the preseason opener Sunday against Utah. That the game is in Mexico City has everything to do with the decision. "I'm going to start Eddie, absolutely," Nelson said. "What do you think, I'm stupid?" Najera, a native of Meoqui, Chihuahua, is the primary reason that the game is nearly a sellout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Nothing worse then a bunch of raging Mexican Natives.... Good move Nelly.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavs altered West by targeting Mourning, not Malone 
09:26 PM CDT on Friday, October 3, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

Everybody has to make tough choices in life, decisions that impact people. Or sports franchises. At some point, it's inevitable that you'll stumble onto a good decision, simply because the odds are against anybody making the wrong choices all the time. 

This is not one of those times. 

The Mavericks have made plenty of rock-solid decisions that worked out well for them. The draft-day deal for Dirk Nowitzki comes to mind. And the trade for Nick Van Exel belongs in the plus column. 

However, this summer was not as fruitful as it could have been for the Mavericks because they made a bad decision. They zigged when they should have zagged. 

When they elected to make Alonzo Mourning the object of their affection in off-season free agency, the Mavericks thought they were doing the right thing. Bad luck played a part in Mourning signing with New Jersey instead of the Mavericks. 

But things could have been altered so much if the Mavericks had taken the other fork in the road. 

"It definitely could have been different," said Dwight Manley, the agent for Los Angeles Lakers forward Karl Malone. (Doesn't that sound a little awkward after 18 years with the Utah Jazz?) "Karl told Mark [Cuban] he would have come to Dallas if they had been interested. But Mark said it was a basketball decision, that his staff had said they wanted to go after Alonzo." 

And so, the Mavericks came up with neither player. When the Mavericks' owner was in Miami the day making contact with free agents was permissible, Malone took notice. And when Cuban didn't make a beeline to Utah to follow up with Malone after his wooing of Mourning, Malone got the picture. 

"Hey, they were right at the top of my list," Malone said this summer. "But they wanted to go after Alonzo, and that's OK." 

Things worked out for Malone, obviously. He's on the same team with three players who probably will join him in the Hall of Fame someday: Shaquille O'Neal, Kobe Bryant and Gary Payton. 

But the Mavericks could have changed the complexion of the Western Conference had they made Malone their No. 1 target in free agency rather than Mourning. 

"We definitely could have gotten a lot more money in Dallas," Manley said. "And Dallas has a little extra going for it in that it's close to where Karl wants to live." 

Malone said he plans to retire in Shreveport, La., near Summerfield, where he grew up. 

"I thought they'd have a fallback plan and call us, but they didn't," Manley said. "The Lakers did, and that made Karl feel like he had a part in getting Gary to come there. 

"In the Mavericks' defense, they probably thought they had Alonzo wrapped up. I don't think they'd have gone down that road wishfully. I think they thought they had something done. So you can't blame them completely." 

It was a decision that the Mavericks thought was based on good information. Mourning listened when Nets guard Jason Kidd whispered in his ear that the Nets have as close to a free pass to the NBA Finals as there is in the lightweight Eastern Conference, as opposed to playing in the rugged West. 

Meanwhile, Malone took the Lakers' $1.5 million before the Mavericks got a chance to dangle their $4.9 million. 

Dallas ended up getting Antawn Jamison and Danny Fortson in a nine-player trade that cost the team Van Exel. 

"The thing is that, if that had worked out with Mourning, we still could have made the trade we made," coach Don Nelson said. 

The same can be said if the Mavericks had chosen to go for Malone instead of Mourning. 

And wouldn't the Mavericks – and the Western Conference – look different if they had taken that path? 




:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 

I hope Zo never even gets to smell the ECF!!!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Last season, defense was the theme for the Mavericks. That hasn't changed. But there is another focus. Rebounding has leaped to the center of attention. For that reason, the play of Danny Fortson has been impressive in the first few days of training camp. 

"He's been grabbing everything," Steve Nash said. "It's great to see." 

Rebounding was one of the Mavericks' biggest problems last season and was particularly troubling in the playoffs, when they were out-rebounded by nearly five per game. 

Also, it didn't take the Mavericks long to make their first roster move of training camp. They waived Rod Gregoire, a 6-7 forward who has played in China, Mexico, Brazil and England during his pro career, but apparently still won't be able to add the United States to that list. The roster stands at 16. 




:allhail: :clap: :clap: 

WE WILL WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP THIS YEAR; I GAURANDAMNTEE IT!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

"I like reggae, but mostly I just got tired of barbers messing up my hair." 

– Danny Fortson, on why he wears dreadlocks 



:laugh: I dont care if he wants to wear sh*tlocks as long as he came to grb boards and play D.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

37-year-old center waived by Nets after playing little last season


10:09 PM CDT on Monday, October 6, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

The Mavericks are hoping to get in the running for aging center Dikembe Mutombo, whom the New Jersey Nets agreed to waive Monday. 

Coach and general manager Don Nelson said the team will delve into the possibility of acquiring the 37-year-old Mutombo, who played sparingly for the Nets last season but had moments of success in the NBA Finals against the San Antonio Spurs. 

"We've got some interest," Nelson said. "We certainly want to keep that door open." 

The Mavericks are perennially looking to upgrade at center and are in no position to disregard any possible help, especially from Mutombo, an eight-time All-Star and the career leader in blocked shots among active players with 2,873. 

Last season, Mutombo struggled with injuries and for the first time in his career failed to average double figures in points and rebounds. Mutombo would be a low-minute, defensive weapon for the Mavericks, particularly against tough Western Conference big men such as San Antonio's Tim Duncan and the Lakers' Shaquille O'Neal. 

The Nets bought out Mutombo's contract, which had two years remaining and was worth $37.5 million. The buyout is believed to be for about $30 million. 

Word around the league is that David Falk, Mutombo's agent, may already have a team willing to pay the $4.9 million veteran exception to defray the losses in the buyout. The Philadelphia 76ers are tops on that list of suspects, followed by the New York Knicks. 

The Mavericks would only be interested in signing Mutombo at the right price, presumably less than $1 million for the season. 

Mutombo has been quoted in New York newspapers as saying "it's all about money," and adds that he believes he has two to four years of basketball left in him. 

Donnie Nelson, the Mavericks president of basketball operations, said the team is "not terribly optimistic" about acquiring Mutombo. 

"I don't know how good our chances are, but we are in discussions," he said. "In this league, you never say never." 

Briefly ... 


Coach Don Nelson said he didn't know if Michael Finley (right quadriceps) would play Tuesday in a home preseason game with Orlando. ... The Mavericks practiced free throws Monday after making only 15 of 30 attempts Sunday against Utah in Mexico City. Antawn Jamison, a .789 shooter last season, was 0-for-6 after an ill-advised suggestion from the Mavericks. "I was trying something that was new," Jamison said, "and it didn't work." ... Eduardo Najera, Jiri Welsch and Jon Stefansson remained in Mexico City on Monday to renew work visas before returning to Dallas. 





ooohhhh crap


----------



## LionOfJudah

Must be some Laker fans checking Visas down there


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Rookies impress Nelson 
But Mavs coach wants to temper enthusiasm for Howard, Daniels


08:57 PM CDT on Wednesday, October 8, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


Don Nelson didn't mind hyping the Mavericks' two rookie swingmen during the early days of training camp. 

"They're more than holding their own," Nelson said at the time. "They're making it hard for people to score." 

On Tuesday, Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels took their act public, and if people were not taking note before, they certainly are now. And Nelson now finds himself having to temper enthusiasm. He doesn't want anybody getting carried away by what they saw. 

"They're rookies," he said Wednesday. "And they're going to make mistakes." 

Just like all rookies, they have to dribble the ball off their foot a few times. But anybody who saw Howard and Daniels in the exhibition against Orlando understands why the Mavericks are excited about this pair of newcomers. 

They are athletic. They are slithery. They are fearless in attacking the basket. They are, basically, everything the Mavericks of last season were not. 

"Both of those guys are going to be good basketball players for us," Nelson said. "They're a little more athletic and can get to the basket. It's not just fresh legs. We had fresh legs with some other rookies, but they didn't have the work ethic, and they weren't as easy to work with. 

"These guys are like sponges. They soak up everything the coaches give them. They're intelligent young guys with skills and great attitude." 

If you're trying to remember the last Mavericks rookie who had a significant impact on a season and can't, don't feel bad. There hasn't been one since Dirk Nowitzki in the lockout-shortened 1999 season. And he was the ninth pick of the draft. Teams generally expect lottery picks to be part of the playing rotation as rookies. 

Since then, Eduardo Najera and Donnell Harvey in 2000-01 are the only first-year players who have had any success, and it was marginal in both cases. 

Howard and Daniels, along with rookie Jon Stefansson of Iceland and possibly Josh Powell, could be different. 

"They're good young players, all of them – and a pleasure to work with," Nelson said. "We're glad to have them in our organization. I don't want to get too excited yet, but I think they'll help us before the year is out." 

Against Orlando, the 6-6 Howard started and did a good job of controlling his emotions against Tracy McGrady. Howard's ability to rebound and score while weaving through traffic was uncanny. 

Daniels, also 6-6, also had a mixed-bag attack and, as Nelson said, is a little less polished than Howard. But like Howard, he was fighting a case of nerves. 

Briefly ... 

An MRI on Eduardo Najera's sprained right shoulder revealed no structural damage. He injured the shoulder Tuesday against Orlando and is day-to-day. ... Michael Finley ran Wednesday but did not practice. 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Najera says shoulder is getting better 

Eduardo Najera did not work out with the Mavericks during a spirited three-hour practice, but he said his sprained right shoulder is improving. 

"It's getting better," he said. "It's just sore. I think three or four days and it should be OK." 

Michael Finley continues to run in practices but was held out of an extended scrimmage because of a right quadriceps injury. 

Briefly ... 

The Mavericks' lengthy practice covered "a whole lot of things," coach Don Nelson said. "We put in a new offense against the zones. We have three different looks we can give people, and our guys have picked it up really well. We're way ahead of schedule. Last year, I don't even think I'd put in any plays at this point." ... Former Milwaukee coach George Karl, hired Thursday as an ESPN commentator, is visiting Nelson for the next few days. ... A publicist for EA Sports had the Mavericks in the palm of his hand Thursday as he introduced the company's new NBA Live 2004 to the players. Antawn Jamison is one of the most avid video players on the team. "I probably spend too much time playing them," he said. "But video games probably kept me out of a lot of trouble. They kept me off the streets when I was young." 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Whats up with all these pansy *** centers scared to come to the west?


----------



## Stinger

I think it's the Nets that are behind all of this.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

For now, Fortson is a starter 
Center replaces LaFrentz, who will come in off the bench


04:31 AM CDT on Saturday, October 11, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

Danny Fortson was a forgotten man at Golden State last season. 

"I had the biggest doghouse all to myself," he says of his year under young coach Eric Musselman. 

If that's the case, his first few weeks with grizzled veteran Don Nelson have been like a new leash on life. 

Out of the doghouse and into the starting lineup. It's amazing what a change of scenery can do for a player. 

Nelson said Friday that – for the moment, at least – he likes the strategy of starting the 6-8 Fortson at center, with 6-11 Raef LaFrentz coming off the bench. Having said that, he also realizes the center position is going to be open to discussion all season."I like Fortson starting so far because Raef was getting in early foul trouble so quickly last year that it's hard for me to play him there more than a couple minutes," Nelson said. "Coming off the bench, he stays out of foul trouble. 

"He seems to be real comfortable that way. We'll see how it goes. But Danny's been doing a real good job so far." 

LaFrentz was a starter in 43 regular-season games for the Mavericks last season. He started 16 of 20 playoff games. But his role was not to play a traditional center position. He floated on the perimeter offensively to stretch defenses and often was responsible for helping on defense, which cut down his efficiency in the rebounding department, the most disappointing part of last season for him. 

Now, LaFrentz will have a different role. But Nelson, LaFrentz, Fortson and third center Shawn Bradley all know the key to how the minutes at center will be divvied up. It all comes down to foul trouble. 

"It's him in foul trouble or me in foul trouble at the start," LaFrentz joked. 

However, while starting is not a huge issue to LaFrentz, the issue of playing time is, just like it is for every player. 

"Do I want to start? Yeah. Do I think I'm a starter? Yeah," he said. "But my role is to come in and do whatever the heck Nellie wants me to do, because I have faith in the system he has. I'm not going to gripe about it by any means. Not on this team. 

"It's about winning games. And if winning games means coming off the bench, that's fine." 

Fortson, of course, is just happy to be anywhere that his talents are appreciated. He has been a rebounding fiend in practices. But like LaFrentz, his time on the court will be determined by how well he can avoid foul trouble. 

"I don't know if I can start him every night, but I like him in the starting lineup against most centers in this league," Nelson said. "This isn't for certain, but I like the look for now. Hopefully, all three of them can stay out of foul trouble. And they'll all be fresh and comfortable." 

As for how LaFrentz adapts to coming off the bench on a more regular basis, Nelson said he's confident that there will be no problems. 

"We'll talk about those issues," Nelson said. "It's no big thing. But Danny really sets the tone when he starts, and I like that."


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Notebook: Nowitzki adapts to pass in win 
Nowitzki trying to add another facet to his game at Nelson's urging


01:17 AM CDT on Sunday, October 12, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

Given the opportunity to take the next step in his advancement as a franchise player, Dirk Nowitzki will pass.Passing the basketball is the power forward's next big challenge, and coach Don Nelson said Saturday steps are being taken to get Nowitzki to think more about passing. Not all the time, mind you. He still needs to get more shots than any other Mavericks player for this team to succeed. And there were signs Saturday in a 100-99 exhibition victory over New Orleans that his shot is coming around. 

Nowitzki made a couple of 3-pointers in the third quarter as the Mavericks pulled away to as much as a 16-point lead. 

"Nowitzki finally started to find his stroke," Nelson said. "His shot wasn't like it needed to be in the first couple of [preseason] games. But it looked like it should in the third quarter." 

Nobody's worried about Nowitzki's shot. It's a proven commodity. But passing is the focus of Nowitzki's training camp. 

"We're trying to put him in the passing situations now," Nelson said. "To be really, really great and be up there with the big boys, he has to be a better passer. And he's picking that up very well." 

It's the passing that could make him even better than he was last season, when he averaged 25.1 points and 9.9 rebounds. Last year's three assists per game were his career high. Could he eventually average four or five assists per game. 

"Oh yeah, sure," Nelson said. "I'm going to put the ball in his hands a lot this season. I don't want him to go through his career as just a catch-and-shoot guy. To truly be great, he's got to identify the passing aspects and he will. He's been good in this training camp at making those decisions." 

Nowitzki is renowned for working on different components of his game in the off-season, but passing is one thing that isn't so easy. 

"You can't throw it to the wall in the gym," he said. "But I'm trying to work on it as much as possible now. My shot hasn't been falling, either. But hopefully it'll come around." 

It appears like it already is. 

Briefly ... 


Rebounding was particularly strong against New Orleans, with the Mavericks out-boarding the Hornets, 54-41. The Mavericks have outrebounded their opponent in all three preseason games ... Antawn Jamison wasted no time showing the home crowd what he is capable of doing. The 6-9 forward acquired in the off-season from Golden State was making his first home appearance of the preseason and poured in 13 points in the first quarter. Jamison scored on a variety of shots, as his custom. ... Don't call him Doublewide anymore. New Orleans' Robert "Tractor" Traylor has dropped about 15 pounds during training camp. The perennially overweight Traylor, you may remember, was the player the Mavericks traded to get Dirk Nowitzki. ... Hornets guard Kareem Reid is trying to play more seriously this season. Last year, he played for the Harlem Globetrotters. 
E-mail [email protected].


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Rest assured, Finley 
is recuperating nicely 
Mavericks guard sits out third straight preseason game 


02:32 AM CDT on Sunday, October 12, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

Michael Finley sat out his third consecutive preseason game Saturday night, and nobody is alarmed about it, least of all Finley.Coach Don Nelson has been assured by the medical staff that the quadriceps muscle injury is not serious enough to linger into the season. Finley has begun running full strength and scrimmaged some at Saturday morning's practice. 

So why does everybody on the outside seem to be concerned? 

Perhaps it's because the 6-7 Mavericks shooting guard put up 30 last season – in the bad way. With his 30th birthday, he passed the unspoken zenith of a shooting guard's career. And perhaps the fact that his body has turned vulnerable the last two seasons after an iron-man streak of 490 consecutive games played to start his career. That streak lasted 6 ½ seasons. 

And, just maybe, it's because he has yet to put in any court time with the eight new players who will be on the roster come opening night. 

After missing 13 games in each of the last two seasons because of left hamstring problems, plus the thigh problem, is it fair to wonder if Finley's body is beginning to send messages? Are all those minutes in all those consecutive games finally catching up to the two-time All-Star? 

"I hope not," Finley said. "I'm doing everything I can to prevent those things. That's why I'm limiting myself in these preseason games. If you don't play at 100 percent, you give yourself a better chance of sustaining another injury. 

"But I think it's important for me to step on the court before the season starts. So the way it is now, I should have a chance to play the last five preseason games, which should be good enough." 

Finley stresses that the injury he has now is not related to the hamstring that has weakened the last two seasons. Nelson, meanwhile, says cutting Finley's minutes is not open to discussion this season. It will happen. For now, it's just a matter of getting him healthy after the thigh injury. 

"I first tweaked it in the summer about a month and a half before training camp," he said. "But then it went away, and I didn't feel anything for a while. 

"Then on the first day of camp, it felt the same way as when I did a month and a half before camp. So they don't want me to get where I couldn't do anything opening night. I feel fine. To get ready to play, they've limited my minutes in practice, which is kind of frustrating, but they're doing what's best for the team." 

Finley refuses to believe that his body is beginning to deteriorate. But he admits he didn't take care of it as well as he should have when he was a younger player. 

"All these injuries have come from lack of flexibility or stretching or good nutrition, little things that I took for granted early in my career," Finley said. "A lot of young guys overlook that stuff. Some guys overlook it and get away with it. Some guys don't. I got away with it for 28, 29 years. It's no big concern. I'll be OK this year." 

And about the thigh problem? 

"It's a different injury," he said. "If this injury had occurred last year instead of my hamstring, I could have played. My hamstring prohibited me from doing everything. This is more like getting kicked in the thigh. You can fight through the pain. It's going to be painful. But it's a bearable pain." 

But the longer Finley is out, the more of a pain it could be for the Mavericks' chemistry on the court. 

E-mail [email protected].


----------



## Dragnsmke1

one day yall are gonna nominate me for an award for keepin yall posted on the regular!

WE WILL WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP THIS YEAR!
p.s. I want every true Mav fan to put that at the end of all thier post for now on. Like Nick Van Exellent said, " F**k Em!"


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> one day yall are gonna nominate me for an award for keepin yall posted on the regular!
> 
> WE WILL WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP THIS YEAR!
> p.s. I want every true Mav fan to put that at the end of all thier post for now on. Like Nick Van Exellent said, " F**k Em!"


You do post many articles, I stopped doing it as much just because you usually end posting the article sooner or later.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Fortson hopes to bulk up Mavericks' rebounding 
Newcomer already making his presence felt under the boards


09:42 PM CDT on Monday, October 13, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


Being something short of rocket science, basketball is not that difficult. 

You put the ball in the basket. When it doesn't cooperate, you try to go get it again. 

It's the second part of that equation that has been the biggest focus of training camp for the Mavericks. Last season, it was defense. This time, it's trying to improve the rebounding on a team that wasn't very good in that department a season ago. 

Again, the theory for improvement is no mystery: get better, but not necessarily bigger, rebounders. 

Drawing any conclusions three games into the preseason is dangerous. But so far, the Mavericks have been far better at retrieving missed shots than they were last season, when their rebounding percentage – the percent of total missed shots per game they grabbed – was 26th in the league. 

In the three exhibitions, they have averaged 9.3 rebounds more than their opponents. Danny Fortson, while only 6-8, used his wide body to help take down 12 rebounds Saturday against New Orleans. 

"Danny makes us a better rebounding team by himself," Mavericks coach Don Nelson said. "If he doesn't get the ball, he uses his bulk to free up one of our other guys to get it." 

The 260-pound Fortson knows his ticket to more playing time is to be a rebounding fiend without getting into foul trouble. 

"I make everybody on our team a better rebounder," Fortson said. "If I can't get the ball, I'm tipping it around so somebody else on our team can get it. I know I'm not here to score points." 

Fortson suffered a bruised foot Saturday when New Orleans' Robert Traylor landed on it. It's normally no good when a guy nicknamed "Tractor" lands on your foot. But Fortson continued to play and was effective against what was the best rebounding team in the league last season (although it was missing P.J. Brown and Jamal Mashburn). 

"Danny's going to rebound," said Raef LaFrentz, who had 10 boards against the Hornets. "That's one thing you can mark down is that he's going to rebound for us. He's a real physical player who seeks out contact. He can move bodies around in there." 

Fortson isn't the only reason the rebounding should be better this season. Antawn Jamison has produced a solid seven rebounds per game in his career. 

"Our smaller positions got bigger," said Michael Finley. "Antawn playing at small forward allows me to stay at shooting guard. That should help our rebounding." 

Two trouble spots so far for Nellie 

Don Nelson wouldn't be a coach if he didn't have something to be concerned about. So far in the preseason, he's had two nagging problems with his team. 

"The things we haven't done very well in the preseason are the turnovers and the free-throw percentage, which has been atrocious," he said. "We have to get a handle on both of those things." 

Nelson said as the playing rotation becomes tighter later in the preseason, the turnovers should start going down. The Mavericks had 25 against New Orleans. 

"As I start to play my better players more minutes together, some of those things will correct themselves," he said. 

Briefly ... 

Steve Nash had his practice time cut short Monday when he was hit above the left eye by the wrist of rookie Jon Stefansson. "I don't know how it happened," Stefansson said. "It wasn't an elbow." Nash's gash was stitched up, and he will play Tuesday night in Los Angeles against the Clippers. ... 

Elsewhere on the injury front, Michael Finley went through an entire practice for the first time in training camp. He's been bothered by a sore right quadriceps. ... Eduardo Najera (shoulder) also practiced Monday, but Travis Best sat out with a sore left knee and probably will be held out of Tuesday's game. 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Tristan

no masking!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dirk is the top International player according to gm's. 87%!

http://www.nba.com/preview2003/gm_survey_index.html


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavericks cannot yawn their way through like so many bored ninth-graders. If this collection of talent is to grow into a true team, it will start doing so during the rest of training camp. 

Coach Don Nelson believes the Mavericks have reached the point in the preseason when the focus must rise. A one-game, one-night trip to Los Angeles to play the Clippers is nobody's idea of a good time. But when the Mavericks went there Tuesday night and fell behind 41-25 after one quarter and 69-44 at halftime, clearly their interest was waning. They lost, 128-107. 

"We've played pretty well at times in the preseason," Nelson said Wednesday. "But I was very disappointed in the Clipper game when we fell behind so far with our starters on the court. There's going to come a time when we want to play well." 

For some, that time already is here. As Danny Fortson said when asked if the preseason was becoming a drag: "No doubt. We're ready to get it going." 

Well, maybe not quite, given the egg they laid in LA. 

Some teams believe they can instantly flip the switch when the regular season begins. But the Mavericks, with eight new faces, including as many as five who could be in the playing rotation, clearly have some important issues to iron out before playing the Lakers on Oct. 28 in the opener. 

"We had a bad night, but how you rebound from those games is important," Steve Nash said. "That's the challenge for everyone, to stay motivated, inspired and optimistic, and get as much as you can out of training camp. All the teams go through that, even in the regular season. The best teams are the ones that are able to stay focused and motivate themselves." 

"Obviously, we're not ready for opening night yet. It's going to take time with the new guys."


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dirk Nowitzki sat out Thursday's practice session to rest his sprained right ankle, but he waved off the coaching and medical staff when they suggested he get an MRI test to check for structural damage. 

"I told them it wasn't that bad," Nowitzki said. "They wanted me to do it. But I've done this so many times, I know when it's hurt." 

Nowitzki rode the stationary bike during practice, then shot some free throws. He has suffered ankle injuries numerous times during his career. The latest one came when he stepped on the foot of Jiri Welsch during a one-on-one drill in Wednesday's workout. 

Nowitzki said he wasn't sure whether he would play Saturday against Philadelphia or Sunday at San Antonio. 

"We'll see how it feels Saturday," Nowitzki said. "It doesn't make any sense to play if it's not well." 

Eduardo Najera took part in the full practice, the first time he has been able to do that since spraining his shoulder Saturday. 

Schedule will keep the Mavericks busy 

Coach Don Nelson is not a fan of the Mavericks' preseason schedule, which has them playing four games in five nights starting Saturday. 

"It's a terrible preseason schedule," he said. "We're certainly not going to take back-to-back games seriously. So it'll be a good time to get some guys some time off. Dirk [Nowitzki] and [Steve] Nash will play in one, but not the other." 

Assistant general manager Keith Grant is responsible for the preseason schedule. 

"It's not as easy as it looks," he said. "You have some teams that can only play you on a certain date in Boise, Idaho. It's like putting a puzzle together. The bottom line is we scheduled it. So we only have to look in the mirror if we don't like it." 

Nelson would have preferred to have the games spread out, but he agreed to the game in Sacramento, Calif., next Wednesday, the day after playing Utah at American Airlines Center. 

"It was either playing Sacramento on Wednesday or Friday," Grant said. "And Nellie didn't want the last preseason game that close to the season opener [on Oct. 28]." 

Briefly ... 

Don and Donnie Nelson have invested in the new Gilley's Dallas, which is a remake of the old club that was in Pasadena, near Houston. The grand opening was Wednesday, and Donnie Nelson actually took a spin on the mechanical bull. Here's how he described it: "Painful." Yes, he ended up getting bucked. ... Rookie Josh Powell probably won't make the Mavericks' roster, but he is getting some attention from other NBA teams. It's possible he could avoid a trip to Europe for this season.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Like I said a couple of threads back, We are going to struggle out of the gate and its gonna take time for us to gel. But I did see why we are going to be a force to be reconed with! I am even more excited about the season after seeing the game. If thats the best Shaq and Malone can do to our weak interior then we really have nothing to fear from the rest of the teams. The only problem is we play LA all 4 times within the first 2 months.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Is anybody else watching the Laker/Maverick game? The Mavericks are not just missing their shots here in the 1st quarter, they are not playing together. The epitome of "5 individuals on the floor" and not a cohesive team.
> 
> Too many changes during the off-season? They had a terrible pre-season and maybe they'll pull together, but right now (losing 19-6 to the Lakers), Dallas does not look good at all.
> 
> I like that Portland is taking some time to evaluate the "current crop" - letting what chemistry has been built up over the last couple of years to play itself out. If January arrives and the team isn't playing well - by all means, make a change. But for now, let's sit back and watch the Blazers for a couple of months before calling for drastic changes.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> What a great game. both team looked kind of rusty at the beginning, and out of rhythm, but then the Lakers really picked it up. The Mavs never had a chance.
> 
> Lol, the "Mavs is Lakers biggest" thread looks like such a joke now.. The Mavs were simply outplayed in every single position except SF but George held his own. And man, not to take anything away from the role players but, the Mavs defense is really horrible! George, and Fisher scored 16 pts, and russel with 10?? Man, this game would have been really embarrassing for the Mavs.. actually, it already was.
> 
> I thought russel played really well, actually. He looked at least 5 years younger out there... same for Malone and Payton. Is Malone really 40??


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> The Mavericks were horrible... if they don't figure something out they will lose a lot this season. They just have too many players who don't know how to play when they aren't the #1 or #2 option. It's not their fault, it isn't selfishness, it's just that they have no experience and no rhythm having such a reduced role. Nobody seems to know who should be doing what.
> 
> Ugly!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>mellamyne</b>!
> Well in all honesty, the Blazers have a real chance since their lineup is much the same as last year, unlike so many of the "big" WC teams. Im tipping the Blazers to beat out Allas (no D, geddit?) and the Kings (bench, what bench?) if only they could play to their collective potential for 1 freakin year!


----------



## INTELLECT

if only the mavs truely could see all these posts bashing them after one game. I mean the blazers are struggling with the jazz tonight and mad teams are shooting like crap


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> if only the mavs truely could see all these posts bashing them after one game. I mean the blazers are struggling with the jazz tonight and mad teams are shooting like crap


Just goes to show how important the offseason/preseason is.... all these vets thinking they don't need to be around for preseason or don't need to work as hard in the offseason need to wake up. You can tell those who haven't slacked off in the offseason by their play this early in the season.


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> if only the mavs truely could see all these posts bashing them after one game. I mean the blazers are struggling with the jazz tonight and mad teams are shooting like crap


Jazz 99
Blazers 92

:rofl:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 1. *Kings* :yes:
> 2. Lakers
> 3. Houston
> 4. Minnesota
> 5. Suns


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Kings might have trouble with the Cavs but they can sure handle Allas. And I know that Kings won't loose to Lakers like Allas did yesterday. Which team has no *D*efense? Allas. :laugh:


there is gonna be a major kizz my azz thread coming!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> I'm fixing to PUKE! the MAvs have Chemistry problems and the Wolves add two over the hill ball hogs and they're #2 or #3?
> 
> Center problems? Fortson held Shaq to 16 points! every time Raef guarded Shaq, he damn near dropped 40+ every time against the Mavs, but here we are with center problems?
> 
> Walker has played unbelievable and people aren't sold on him? Nash and Fin aren't hitting all of their shots, it's the first 2 games PEOPLE! other than that Jamison and WAlker are fitting great, we haven't perfected our chemistry(still good), Walker's been here for a little over a week, what the hell do you expect?
> 
> Wolves can win it all, but the Mavs are #5 now?
> 
> Spree has a history of whining about touches, Cassel got the damn nickname "black hole" (once you pass the ball to him you never see it again), KAndi still believes in the #1 pick hype, thinks he's the next Shaq. Then Wally whines and KG takes half the shots (as he should!). But yet the Mavs are the ones with the Chemistry problems.
> 
> the spurs replaced their heart and soul of the team with Rasho? Duncan lost his mentor and pretty much lost his older brother. They lost the only reason they were in the Finals(Kerr). I think they're worst besides anything else, they can't replace Robinson. Te had 20 mil to spend and arguably got worse over the offseason.
> 
> The Kings, they traded their bench for Miller, who was an all star center in the East, congrats he as a pulse. They overpaid him as much as Bibby and gave up way TOO MUCH for him. Plus you can't count on Wbber anymore to be there in the Playoffs(injuries). Divac is 62! They are getting older and older.
> 
> The Lakers have to worry about Kobe. Evenif he's there he's not going to have all of his mind on b-ball, imagine if he's plays a game in Boston. If Shaq and the crew doesn't get injured they're in good shape, but I think they'll need Kobe more than anything in the Playoffs.
> 
> 1.) Lakers(with KOBE)
> 2.) Mavs
> 3.) Spurs
> 4.) Kings
> 5.) Minnesota(if chemistry blows up, like it very well can, New Jersey)


:cheers:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Nelson goes with players he knows 

Coach Don Nelson did not want his team to start the season 0-2, so he treated Wednesday's game virtually as a must-win situation. For that reason, he went with players in the second half who know his system best. That's why Antawn Jamison, Danny Fortson and Tony Delk all spent most of the time on the bench. 

"I went with guys who I knew would at least be in the right spots on the court," Nelson said. "What I had to do is not worry about hurting anybody's feelings and go with what would win the game for us." 

Nelson said more of what he calls his 34 lineup (three power forwards on the floor together, as in three players at the four position), will be showing up on the court as the Mavericks begin to get a better feel for playing as a team.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Did Dallas manage to lose again while we weren't looking?
> 
> If not, can a moderator clean up Dragnsmke1's baiting? Thanks.
> 
> Ed O.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah

so many haters so little time....

If the Utah Scrubs can beat the Portland Blazers (who are they kidding, they don't blaze trails) we should clown on the Blazers once again.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

10 point loss to the Wiz.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Budweiser Boy,
> 
> Who should they play? Competition like the Raptors. Come on man. The Mavs aren't comp, the Suns aren't comp.
> 
> The Bucks are looking better than your Raps.


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> If we get Steve Nash, we clinch championship. PERIOD


:laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I knew we were going to struggle in the begining of the season but this is getting depressing...

raps - 77
mavs -71


70 freakin 1

Im just gonna take a two month nap and wake up when all the kinks are worked out.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> His latest perfomance was stellar!! He goes 6-21fg although he did grab 14rbs and he got an amazing 2asts. Now everyone says Toine was a "dark cloud" for the C's but come on look at Dallas now? They add Toine and Twan and now they are a 500 team. Oh yeah whats the C's record without Toine? C's are 2-2 they are 3-3 so why was it such a bad deal for Boston again?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Throttled Rockets: Mavs roll past Houston, 97-86 
09:09 PM CST on Thursday, November 13, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


About the time WWE star The Undertaker made an appearance at American Airlines Center Thursday night, the Mavericks put a headlock on the Houston Rockets and began making funeral arrangements. 

The Mavericks used a deadly third-quarter surge to squeeze the life out of a pesky bunch of Rockets and collect a 97-86 victory, their ninth win over the I-45 rivals in the past 11 meetings. 

The Mavericks' third consecutive win came with a diverse attack and a workmanlike defense that limited the Rockets to under 40-percent shooting most of the night. Dirk Nowitzki led them with 23 points and Antoine Walker had 17 points, eight rebounds and six assists. 

The appearance of The Undertaker, whose real name is Mark Callaway and who once played basketball at Texas Weslayan, was in conjunction with the WWE's upcoming show at AAC. 

It was appropriate as the Mavericks gave the Rockets last rites once again. 



excellent(in mr burns voice)


----------



## LionOfJudah

The Undertaker stays about 20 minutes from where I stay. He has this massive ranch in between Austin and Houston off HWY 20. He goes to the HEB where I used to work all the time, only time I actually saw him was when I was dressed up as Spiderman for some dumbass promo our store was doing.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Bradley will miss Monday's game vs. Blazers 
03:23 PM CST on Monday, November 17, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


Mavericks backup center Shawn Bradley will miss Monday's game against Portland with a sore right knee. 

Bradley knocked his knee with a Memphis player in Saturday's loss to the Grizzlies and the knee was sore and stiff on Monday at the team's morning shootaround. The 7-6 Bradley had one of his best games of the season against the Grizzlies with five blocked shots. 

Coach Don Nelson said Danny Fortson, Dirk Nowitzki and Eduardo Najera would each get shots at manning the center position against the Trail Blazers. 


Oh Lord!!! We in trouble now!!!


----------



## LionOfJudah

Trouble? Dale Davis? Phhht. Ed and Danny got em.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Trouble? Dale Davis? Phhht. Ed and Danny got em.


I expect us to win this one by 15 or so


----------



## Stinger

Hm 7 points. A win is a win.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3

Can I rant in this thread? I am technically a Celtics fan but I have a rant.:grinning: 

My rant is this,
I WANT TO SEE THESE GAMES DANG GONE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Can I rant in this thread? I am technically a Celtics fan but I have a rant.:grinning:
> 
> My rant is this,
> I WANT TO SEE THESE GAMES DANG GONE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:laugh: :laugh: 


triple double for Nash!!!!!

:rocket: :2fing: :nah: :dogpile: :greatjob: :wordyo: :king:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Notebook: Fortson proud of rebounding 
Mav has knack on the boards, but comparison to Randolph a stretch


12:29 AM CST on Tuesday, November 18, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

They may look similar physically – save the dreadlocks – but that's about all Danny Fortson has in common with young Portland standout Zach Randolph. 

But that doesn't keep Fortson from dreaming. 

Randolph came into Monday's game against the Mavericks leading the Blazers in scoring and rebounding. Fortson will never be confused with an offensive machine. But he does have a flair for rebounding, which he believes he could do every bit as well as Randolph, who was averaging 11 boards a game even though he measures something less than the 6-9 he's listed at by the Blazers. 

"I'm not going to sit there and make predictions," said Fortson, who had seven rebounds in 18 minutes against the Blazers on Monday. "But I know if I ever had the opportunity to play a large amount of minutes, I'd definitely dominate the glass. I know that for sure."In the right situation, Fortson already has proven that, having averaged more than 11 rebounds in two separate full seasons. 

But with the Mavericks, coach Don Nelson likes to have offensive threats on the floor, which means he picks his spots in employing Fortson. 

Nelson has been a Randolph fan for many years, and when he had a big first-round playoff series last season against the Mavericks, it solidified his opinion. 

"Randolph's a special player," Nelson said. "Ever since high school, the guy was a dominant inside guy. Guys don't get the ball in the basket like he does. He's unstoppable. And he's not tall, either." 

Said Portland coach Maurice Cheeks: "He's a hungry player. He loves to play and loves to rebound." 

In the right situation, Fortson already has proven that, having averaged more than 11 rebounds in two separate full seasons. 

But with the Mavericks, coach Don Nelson likes to have offensive threats on the floor, which means he picks his spots in employing Fortson. 

Nelson has been a Randolph fan for many years, and when he had a big first-round playoff series last season against the Mavericks, it solidified his opinion. 

"Randolph's a special player," Nelson said. "Ever since high school, the guy was a dominant inside guy. Guys don't get the ball in the basket like he does. He's unstoppable. And he's not tall, either." 

Said Portland coach Maurice Cheeks: "He's a hungry player. He loves to play and loves to rebound."


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Who said that? The only way the Lakers would win 75 is if they got to play the Mavs 82 times.
> 
> And you showed up more often on this board before you realized your grandchildren will never see a Mavs win in LA.


----------



## Siouxperior

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Randolph came into Monday's game against the Mavericks leading the Blazers in scoring and rebounding. Fortson will never be confused with an offensive machine. But he does have a flair for rebounding, which he believes he could do every bit as well as Randolph, who was averaging 11 boards a game even though *he measures something less than the 6-9 he's listed at by the Blazers. *


Not true :



> July 13, 1999
> One of the more interesting aspects of the Nike Camp is the *accurate measurements* of all the players in attendance. *Players are measured in their bare feet*, and height, weight, wingspan and reach are all recorded. The following are the measurements of some of the prospects of interest to Purdue. I will be updating the stats under their player profiles later.
> 
> 
> Ht Wt
> Brett Buscher 6'07 229
> Caron Butler 6'05 230
> Brian Carter 6'10 190
> John Hamilton 6'03 173
> Sean Kline 6'06 203
> Robbie Owens 6'05 180
> Austin Parkinson 6'00 177
> *Zach Randolph 6'09 270 *
> Chris Thomas 6'00 164
> James Thues 5'10 160


He's 6'9" barefoot


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Jamison shots float like a butterfly, sting like ... 
11:22 PM CST on Tuesday, November 18, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

By now, Mavericks fans have figured out that Antawn Jamison doesn't play basketball like everybody else. 

His game looks different. It's a collection of push shots and running scoops, quick releases and floating hook shots. 

He's Tim Wakefield in the NBA. Jamison's offerings have a non-rotating flutter, just like the knuckleball pitcher's. And they can be just as mystifying to his opponents. His jump shot may look garden variety, but everything else falls into the unorthodox category. 

And his odd shots have deep roots. 

"What happened was my dad put up a 12-foot goal for me," Jamison said. "When I was in high school, we had a goal and instead of working on my game, I just went out there and dunked all the time and tore it up. 

"So my dad said, 'I'll fix you.' And he put a couple extra feet of pipe on the stand. And that was the thing that really helped me start working on my game, working on my inside moves to get those shots up fast by using my quickness against bigger guys. 

"But that's also probably why I didn't have a jump shot when I got to college." 

There's always a trade-off, it seems. But for Jamison, learning the art of the hurry-up lob shots in traffic has served him well. He has learned that defenders still aren't sure what to expect from him, even after he's been in the league for more than five seasons now. 

"Believe me, it's funny," Jamison, 6-9, said. "Guys look at me like, 'What the [heck] is going on?' Shaq [O'Neal] gets on me all the time. The first time you see it, you might say, 'OK, that was luck.' 

"But if you watch a few times, you'll see it's money all the time." 

Well, maybe not all the time. It has taken some time for Jamison to pick the right spots in the Mavericks' offense to let fly with one of his unusual shots. But Jamison is coming off what coach Don Nelson called his best game of the season when he dropped in 20 points against Portland on Monday night. 

Coming off the bench has been tough on Jamison. He has been a starter and a 35-minute player throughout his career. 

"That's pretty much how it was [in Golden State the past five years]," he said. "If it got down to 10 [on the shot clock], and we had nothing going on offense, they just said, 'Let's get the ball to Antawn and let him do his job.' I'm not the kind of player you need to run 20 or 25 plays for, because I'm going to find a way to get some opportunities." 

Typically by hoisting one of those funny-looking shots that always seem to hit 90 percent of the rim before it trickles through the twine. 

By the way, the full arsenal of funky shots has not been revealed, Jamison said. 

"Not yet," Jamison said. "I'm waiting for the right time. There are some other little floaters and things that people haven't seen yet." 

Rest assured, however, that you will. Jamison has been doing his thing for too long to change now. 

"Over seven or eight years of doing it through college and the pros, I wouldn't say I've perfected it, but you get used to doing it," he said. "It's a way for me to get a shot off before bigger guys can get to it. Once I started feeling comfortable with it, I just ran with it. 

"I have guys try to time it right for the block. But with a team like this, where there are lots of weapons and it's hard to double-team us, it's almost impossible for somebody to block it."


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> Not true :
> 
> 
> 
> He's 6'9" barefoot


Do they have him p[laying mostly center or PF?


----------



## Siouxperior

He plays the 4, and only the 4. But those measurement are accurate, 6'9' , but those were taken when he was 17, so maybe he could be a little taller?


----------



## Tristan

I thought he played 3 all the time? He was forced to be in 4 when he was in GS wasnt he?

Well anyways, ever since Tawn came here to Dallas I always thought he had weird shots and differnt shots from the other player. But now I kinda got the hint to it now.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> I thought he played 3 all the time? He was forced to be in 4 when he was in GS wasnt he?
> 
> Well anyways, ever since Tawn came here to Dallas I always thought he had weird shots and differnt shots from the other player. But now I kinda got the hint to it now.


we where actually talking about about Zach Randolph..sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavericks hold on, edge Spurs, 95-92 
Jamison suffers hamstring injury 

09:11 PM CST on Thursday, November 20, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


It was like old times for the Mavericks on Thursday night, with one notable addition. 

The Big Three of Michael Finley, Steve Nash and Dirk Nowitzki was carrying the Mavericks on a rugged night against San Antonio. And when they couldn't, newcomer Antoine Walker did. 

The foursome was rock-solid as the Mavericks took charge in the third quarter and hung on for a 95-92 victory over the defending NBA champions at American Airlines Center. 

Walker led the way with 22 points, 11 rebounds and five assists, including a beautiful pass to Travis Best early in the fourth quarter for an easy layup and an 80-64 lead. 

Finley, Nash and Nowitzki, who sprained an ankle in practice Wednesday but started anyway, had 26 points, while Nash and Finley had workmanlike all-around games as the Mavericks won for the fifth time in six games. 

The Spurs rallied behind Tim Duncan and when he got loose for a slam, the Spurs were within 94-90 with 16 seconds to go. But the Mavericks made their free throws down the stretch to preserve the win. 

The only downer came when Antawn Jamison suffered a right hamstring strain and was lost for the game. He will be re-evaluated Friday. 

E-mail [email protected]. 

Another one bites the dust. I recorded the game so I have to go home and watch it before I can make any real comments.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Walker easing in with Mavs 
Forward pleased with results so far, sees room to get better


09:13 PM CST on Monday, December 1, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

The Mavericks have put November behind them, and for Antoine Walker, the view over his shoulder looks pretty good. It's even better as he looks ahead. 

His first month with a new team wasn't perfect, of course. An 11-6 record doesn't look as snappy as 13-4 would have. The occasional 4-of-18 shooting night, such as the one he had Saturday against Minnesota, leaves a bad odor. 

But overall, the first month was about not stepping on new teammates' toes and proving to the rest of the league that this concoction the Mavericks have thrown together has a chance to be something special. 

Walker believes there have been positive results on both fronts so far. 

"I think we've surprised a lot of people as a team because we have five guys [scoring] in double figures," Walker said. "I think people were worried about whether we would be able to share the basketball. And I think we've shared the basketball very well. 

"Individually, I haven't shot the 3 well. So there's a lot of room for improvement there, and with foul shooting. I'm my biggest critic. But I'm very happy to just fit in with these guys and not take away from what they've been accomplishing." 

Walker has received nothing but praise from his coaches. Don Nelson looks at far more details of a basketball game than merely whether the ball goes through the basket. And he is thrilled with the way Walker has become a key fixture on the team without crossing any lines when it comes to keeping harmony. 

"I think he's really good every night," Nelson said. "He'll have his ups and downs as far as when he finishes his shots. But he's a dominant player. I love his energy, and he's vocal in the huddles. 

"And when he is on, making those little squirt shots, he's unstoppable." 

Walker's biggest criticism of himself has been his shooting, which actually is better (42.9 percent) than it has been in four seasons. 

"To be honest, if I didn't shoot 3s, I'd shoot 48 or 49 percent," he said. "But that's a shot that's available. I just haven't shot it well so far this year [28.4 percent]." 

Another problem the past three games has been the fact that the Mavericks have been outscored by 46 points while Walker has been in the game. Using plus-minus in the NBA is dangerous because of many factors, but his team going backward when he's in the game certainly is something Walker doesn't want to make a habit of. 

"Every game is not going to be picture perfect," he said. 

But so far, the results have been overwhelmingly positive. 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## lastlaugh

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Another problem the past three games has been the fact that the Mavericks have been outscored by 46 points while Walker has been in the game. Using plus-minus in the NBA is dangerous because of many factors, but his team going backward when he's in the game certainly is something Walker doesn't want to make a habit of.
> 
> 
> 
> E-mail [email protected]


 I can tell you the reason for that. When Antoine is in the game it seems like some players are not trying as hard as they should for rebounds. When he isn't in the game it is like they know they have to shoot better and get the rebounds because if they don't know one else will.


----------



## rynobot

I have always felt that Antoine Walker was a negative/cancer for the any team he plays for. I felt that the Celtics would be better without him and so far it looks like they have done just as well without him. As for the Mavericks with Walker, I'd like to see how they play without Walker but with Jamision. And so far we have never seen this scenerio happen for a game.


----------



## lastlaugh

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I have always felt that Antoine Walker was a negative/cancer for the any team he plays for. I felt that the Celtics would be better without him and so far it looks like they have done just as well without him. As for the Mavericks with Walker, I'd like to see how they play without Walker but with Jamision. And so far we have never seen this scenerio happen for a game.


You think that the Celtics have done just as well without Walker then with him?

You need to go read the Celtics message board. lol
The Celtics are falling to pieces right now because they don't have Antoine.


----------



## Truth34

*Antoine was NOT a cancer*

Not at all. That word is not accurate to describe him. He was, however, the CELTICS. He had been there longer than every coach, the GM, everyone. As such, he cast a dominating shadow over the organization. And he was not in the same physical condition he is in now for the past five years. Only when rebuffed over his extension did he, to his credit, get chiseled again.

If you think the Celtics are doing just as well without Antoine, you are seriously mistaken. They are struggling mightily, just 5-10 over their past 15 games. I don't think they would be tearing up anything with Antoine, but they would be at least winning the Atlantic.

Antoine is a nice complimentary player for you. He won't kill anyone with his shooting (currently .422 fg%, .274 3pt%, .537 ft%), but he can rebound, pass, and has improved defensively. As you can see, he needs Nowitzki to keep the pressure of him to shoot, because he gets more space with him on the floor.

Bottom line: Walker is a good player, and the Mavericks are lucky to have him. He is good in the clutch, and will help them now and in the playoffs. He is not a cancer. The change of scenery seems to have done him well.

As for that max extension, though, Cuban might want to hang on to his pocketbook.


----------



## lastlaugh

*Re: Antoine was NOT a cancer*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Not at all. That word is not accurate to describe him. He was, however, the CELTICS. He had been there longer than every coach, the GM, everyone. As such, he cast a dominating shadow over the organization. And he was not in the same physical condition he is in now for the past five years. Only when rebuffed over his extension did he, to his credit, get chiseled again.
> 
> If you think the Celtics are doing just as well without Antoine, you are seriously mistaken. They are struggling mightily, just 5-10 over their past 15 games. I don't think they would be tearing up anything with Antoine, but they would be at least winning the Atlantic.
> 
> Antoine is a nice complimentary player for you. He won't kill anyone with his shooting (currently .422 fg%, .274 3pt%, .537 ft%), but he can rebound, pass, and has improved defensively. As you can see, he needs Nowitzki to keep the pressure of him to shoot, because he gets more space with him on the floor.
> 
> Bottom line: Walker is a good player, and the Mavericks are lucky to have him. He is good in the clutch, and will help them now and in the playoffs. He is not a cancer. The change of scenery seems to have done him well.
> 
> As for that max extension, though, Cuban might want to hang on to his pocketbook.


Your assuming Antoine expects a max extention.
I have not seen him ask for that or state that he expects that in any publication. Not have I heard him say that in his own words.

I really don't see him staying with the Mavericks . I get the feeling he might opt out after this year.

One other thing, Antoine was in shape last year. He started working out with MJ's personal trainor a few summers ago.
People always seem to forget how injured he was last year and what the Celtics had him doing on the court. (which is why his numbers were down) To say he only got in shape this year is untrue.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Notebook: Nelson fears referees will hold grudge 
Coach says incident involving Fortson could have lasting effect


11:39 PM CST on Tuesday, December 2, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

Mavericks coach Don Nelson is concerned that Danny Fortson's three-game suspension, which ended after Tuesday's game against Washington, might linger in the form of a grudge from some referees. 

Nelson's reference point for such fears is the suspension Eduardo Najera received last season when he inadvertently clipped a referee with a flailing arm while protesting a call at Orlando. 

Najera got a one-game suspension, but it's what came later that has bothered Nelson. 

"I'm worried that the referees won't let it go," he said of Fortson's situation. "I think Eddie Najera is still paying the price for when he bumped the referee. And that was as innocent as you can get. He didn't deserve anything. But the fact that it made a headline ... I hope that doesn't happen to Danny."


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Re: Antoine was NOT a cancer*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Your assuming Antoine expects a max extention.
> I have not seen him ask for that or state that he expects that in any publication. Not have I heard him say that in his own words.
> 
> I really don't see him staying with the Mavericks . I get the feeling he might opt out after this year.
> 
> One other thing, Antoine was in shape last year. He started working out with MJ's personal trainor a few summers ago.
> People always seem to forget how injured he was last year and what the Celtics had him doing on the court. (which is why his numbers were down) To say he only got in shape this year is untrue.


why dont you think he'll sta a Mav? Who do you think he wants to play with?

I read an article that he ran into Cuban over the summer and begged him to trade for him. Its somewhere in my random rant thread.


----------



## mavsman

*Re: Re: Antoine was NOT a cancer*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Your assuming Antoine expects a max extention.
> I have not seen him ask for that or state that he expects that in any publication. Not have I heard him say that in his own words.
> 
> I really don't see him staying with the Mavericks . I get the feeling he might opt out after this year.
> 
> One other thing, Antoine was in shape last year. He started working out with MJ's personal trainor a few summers ago.
> People always seem to forget how injured he was last year and what the Celtics had him doing on the court. (which is why his numbers were down) To say he only got in shape this year is untrue.


Why would he not be a Maverick next year? What is this based upon some dream you had? "I get the feeling" ???

Sorry if I don't put more stock in your "feeling" but I can not see
anywhere else that Walker would fit it any better. The Mavericks are maybe the most cushy place to play as a professional. Cuban spoils his team and I don't think too many people are going to want to leave.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Re: Re: Antoine was NOT a cancer*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would he not be a Maverick next year? What is this based upon some dream you had? "I get the feeling" ???
> 
> Sorry if I don't put more stock in your "feeling" but I can not see
> anywhere else that Walker would fit it any better. The Mavericks are maybe the most cushy place to play as a professional. Cuban spoils his team and I don't think too many people are going to want to leave.


:laugh: 

thats why theyre so pissed when they leave *cough..NVE..cough*


----------



## lastlaugh

I don't know anything about Antoine's opinion on the Mavericks. I believe I read one quote that he loves it there.
I am sure he would love to play for the best owner in sports next to Darth Vadar (George Steinbreenner)
I just personally feel that he won't stay.
I hope he stays as long as he gets some appreciation (my opinion not his) because here in Boston he was never appreciated.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The best team in basketball will arrive at American Airlines Center on Thursday night, and they are being welcomed with all the respect and adulation you would expect. 

Which is to say, none. The Mavericks spent the day before the biggest game of the young season talking about the alleged greatness of the Los Angeles Lakers. The Lakers come calling with the best record in the Western Conference and enough future hall of famers that they might require a new wing at the Springfield, Mass., museum when they all are enshrined. 

But respect comes hard in Texas. Just because you smacked defending-champion San Antonio by 16 points in the past week and beat the Eastern Conference's top team, Indiana, by 22 on Sunday, there just aren't many believers when you go a full year without winning an NBA title, even if you did win three in a row before that. 

And here we thought the whole league felt like LA's raiding of free agents Karl Malone and Gary Payton, who agreed to join Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant for the proverbial minimum wage, just wasn't fair.

"It isn't," Mavericks forward Danny Fortson said Wednesday. "But what can we do about it? People say what we did here in the off-season isn't fair. We just have to play hard and not focus so much on their names, realize that these guys are still old and we're still younger. If we remember that and play hard, I think we can run them off the court." 

That's what happens when you bring in a bunch of new guys who don't understand that the Mavericks have lost 30 of the last 33 meetings against the Lakers and 45 of the last 50. They don't know any better. 

"They're good, real good," forward Antoine Walker said. "They put a pounding on the Spurs last week. But we'll see what happens Thursday night." 

The Mavericks aren't using this game as any sort of yardstick. They quite frankly don't care where they stack up against the Lakers in the first week of December. They'll worry about that in the first week of May. 

But as early-season games go, this one at least has the potential for some entertainment value, if for no other reason than the Mavericks are talking a good game going into it. 

"We can get this one," Mavs guard Steve Nash said. "We're going out there to win this game, for sure. There are no moral victories or giving up in this group. We're going out there to win them all." 

As you might suspect, coach Don Nelson is somewhat less exuberant when it comes to bringing the Lakers' invincibility into question. 

"I was up early [Wednesday] morning watching their film, and I had to stop watching it," Nelson said. "It was depressing. They're that good. They're one of the most dominant teams I've seen in a long time. It reminds me of the Boston Celtics when they added Bill Walton [in the 1985-86 season] to an already championship team. 

"They're far and away the best team I've seen. And it's going to be harder to play them now than it was opening night [when the Mavericks lost, 109-93, in LA]." 

So are the Lakers as good as their last six games – all victories, with five of them by at least 16 points – have appeared? At least one objective observer thinks so. 

"They are clearly the class of the NBA right now," said TNT analyst Steve Kerr. "They are the best team, and they have the most talent in a starting five. And I think that they are motivated and angry after last year's failures." 

"Look at it this way," Nelson said. "They've had the best center in the league forever. They have the best two-guard in the game. They've added the best high-post player in the game. You can argue that [Tim] Duncan maybe is that guy. But Malone always has been considered to me to be the best high-post player in the league. 

"And you put Payton in there who you could still argue is the best point guard in the game. Most people would say [Jason] Kidd or maybe somebody else. But when you talk about the best point guard in the league, you got to talk about Gary Payton, along with anybody else. 

"So on the same team, they got four of the best players in the league at their position. Hello? Anybody home?" 

That's Nelson's way of saying anybody this side of Charles Barkley could figure out how good the Lakers really are. 

But apparently, some of his players haven't yet made it to this side of Barkley.


----------



## LionOfJudah

We just need to wear out those 4 players but going up and down the court like we can at home and we can coast to a victory.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Danny Fortson is back, just in time to face, as he calls him, "the biggest monster there is." 

Fortson's three-game suspension is over, and the 6-8, 265-pound forward is looking forward to mixing it up with 7-1, 330-pound Shaquille O'Neal on Thursday night. 

"I guess I better be ready, right?" he said. "It's not like I'm coming back in against some soft [guy]. I'm coming back against the biggest monster there is in the NBA, and I got to go out there and fight him. That's what I'm getting paid to do. I'm just looking forward to being part of the team again and not feeling like a prisoner." 

Fortson, like the rest of the Mavericks, feels the need to vindicate himself against the Lakers after the season-opening loss in LA. He's particularly mindful that he, Eduardo Najera and Shawn Bradley are trying to carve out a better reputation for Mavericks big men than they have had in the past.

"The big guys, we're starting to take a lot of pride in [not letting] people come down there and push us around," Fortson said. "We all know that's not the way it's supposed to be. You're supposed to let them know it's not going to be an easy night." 

Most of the Mavericks believe the flagrant foul that got Fortson suspended is a sign that this team isn't as soft as it once was. 

"It's definitely not a bad thing," said Steve Nash. "That's one of the reasons we're happy to have Danny. He's a physical presence. He's a great rebounder, and he plays with a physicality that our team hasn't had. And that's why he's a great fit. But it was completely unfair to call him a thug."


----------



## Dragnsmke1

well Malone got a 1 game suspension for dropping the peoples elbow on Nash; but where are all the thug comments?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Steve Nash still had tenderness in his mouth Tuesday, five days after getting elbowed by the Lakers' Karl Malone. 

"It's still a pain to eat," Nash said. "There's a lot of cuts in there, and anything spicy or acidic is a pain to eat." 

Nash has had his left front tooth reset and reinforced, but only time will tell if the tooth survives.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> san antonio >>>>>>>>> dallas
> 
> dallas havent proven NOTHIN.


----------



## lastlaugh

Walker deserves a great reception by the Celtics fans this Wednesday.

They booed Danny Ainge during the half time ceremony for Cedrick "doesn't deserve to have his number retired" Maxwell
which leads me to believe he might get a good reception come Wednesday.
I can't decide if I should go or not. I don't feel like putting money into the owners pocket (I sold my ten game plan to a friend who now wants his money back.:laugh: but I might go down and scalp a ticket fot me and my kid just to support Antoine.

What should I do Dragnsmke1 ?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Walker deserves a great reception by the Celtics fans this Wednesday.
> 
> They booed Danny Ainge during the half time ceremony for Cedrick "doesn't deserve to have his number retired" Maxwell
> which leads me to believe he might get a good reception come Wednesday.
> I can't decide if I should go or not. I don't feel like putting money into the owners pocket (I sold my ten game plan to a friend who now wants his money back.:laugh: but I might go down and scalp a ticket fot me and my kid just to support Antoine.
> 
> What should I do Dragnsmke1 ?


go ahead and go. the owner was gonna make that money anyway, might as well create memories for you and the yung' un.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Walker keeping focus on court 
Taking Nelson's advice, ex-Celtic downplays return to Boston


08:42 PM CST on Tuesday, December 16, 2003 

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

BOSTON – There will be boos for Antoine Walker on Wednesday night, as only Boston sports fans can supply them. And there will be some cheers, no doubt. 

Neither will have an impact on Walker, he promises. After all, it won't be the first time he has heard boos from the FleetCenter crowd. 

"I don't care what they do," he said Tuesday. "I'm beyond that. I went through some boo years up there. I'm more concerned with helping the team win."


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The Mavericks announced Jamison as a starter at center, but Danny Fortson went out to midcourt. The Wolves countered by putting Ervin Johnson in for Trent, trying to gain a significant height advantage for the opening tip. Seeing that, Dallas coach Don Nelson called for Jamison – prompting Minnesota coach Flip Saunders to try to sneak Trent back in. Finally, official Ron Garretson told both teams to go back to their original lineups. ... 



now thats funny:laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman

*The Lakers & The Mavs - my RANT*

The Lakers have owned the Mavs until this year. I really think the Mavs can win at least 2 games against the Lakers this year.

Nellie needs to realize that Walker is not afraid of the Lakers(he wasn't when he was a Celtic). If he realizes that fact, then maybe the rest of the team will follow suit.

Sometime a mental toughness can make up for lack of bulk in the paint. I also seem to remember how Rodman(lack of size) beat up on Shaq and how Hakeem(lack of girth) toasted Shaq and the Magic when Hakeem was getting a little long of tooth! All one ( team of 12) has to do is have the mental toughness of a "Rocky" and they can then defeat the Lakers.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: The Lakers & The Mavs - my RANT*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> The Lakers have owned the Mavs until this year. I really think the Mavs can win at least 2 games against the Lakers this year.
> 
> Nellie needs to realize that Walker is not afraid of the Lakers(he wasn't when he was a Celtic). If he realizes that fact, then maybe the rest of the team will follow suit.
> 
> Sometime a mental toughness can make up for lack of bulk in the paint. I also seem to remember how Rodman(lack of size) beat up on Shaq and how Hakeem(lack of girth) toasted Shaq and the Magic when Hakeem was getting a little long of tooth! All one ( team of 12) has to do is have the mental toughness of a "Rocky" and they can then defeat the Lakers.


Thats why Im loving Walker. He has that fearless attitude that NVE had. Thats the only way we can compete with the elite. We have the talent in most of our players but not the attitude. Howard also appears to be fearless. 

My fear is that we are going to have to either move Dirk or Walker. Walker needs to be a # 1 option, but @ times the team seems confused on who to go to. Dirk is definitly better on offense but it seems his D has gotten worse.


----------



## lastlaugh

*Re: Re: The Lakers & The Mavs - my RANT*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats why Im loving Walker. He has that fearless attitude that NVE had. Thats the only way we can compete with the elite. We have the talent in most of our players but not the attitude. Howard also appears to be fearless.
> 
> My fear is that we are going to have to either move Dirk or Walker. Walker needs to be a # 1 option, but @ times the team seems confused on who to go to. Dirk is definitly better on offense but it seems his D has gotten worse.


Walker does not need to have the ball. He had no problem taking a back seat to Pierce and Pierce is a lot more selfish then Dirk could ever be.

I've noticed that Walker has been defering to Dirk a lot during the last two quarters the last few games.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Re: Re: The Lakers & The Mavs - my RANT*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Walker does not need to have the ball. He had no problem taking a back seat to Pierce and Pierce is a lot more selfish then Dirk could ever be.
> 
> I've noticed that Walker has been defering to Dirk a lot during the last two quarters the last few games.


I know he doesnt need the ball, but the problem is down the stretch whose our go to guy? Its a bit purplexing. With Walker here, it seems Dirk is becomong passive at times. We do need a selfish player. Walker is our closest threat for that but with the other side of the coin that means Dirk becomes for lack of a better word "useless". Its not like Dirk can alter his game and provide D on the oppisite end. So Dirk has to be our #1...mann Im confusing my self. All I know is we need more attitude and ego.


----------



## lastlaugh

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The Lakers & The Mavs - my RANT*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I know he doesnt need the ball, but the problem is down the stretch whose our go to guy? Its a bit purplexing. With Walker here, it seems Dirk is becomong passive at times. We do need a selfish player. Walker is our closest threat for that but with the other side of the coin that means Dirk becomes for lack of a better word "useless". Its not like Dirk can alter his game and provide D on the oppisite end. So Dirk has to be our #1...mann Im confusing my self. All I know is we need more attitude and ego.


I don't get the feel that Dirk is such a petty guy that he would find fault if he didn't get the last shot.
He seems to care more about winning then getting his last assist to make his first triple double then others I have encountered in my years of watching basketball.

It should be all about winning. With as many talented guys on the team that Dallas has anyone of them could take the last shot and win it.
When Dirk is healthy all he will need to do is let it be known that he wants the ball. I have a feeling Walker, Nash, Finley and Jamison would have no problem with that scenerio.


----------



## TheRifleman

*Re: Re: Re: The Lakers & The Mavs - my RANT*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Walker does not need to have the ball. He had no problem taking a back seat to Pierce and Pierce is a lot more selfish then Dirk could ever be.
> 
> I've noticed that Walker has been defering to Dirk a lot during the last two quarters the last few games.


Walker has no problem deferring, as stated, he deferred to Pierce and wanted it that way.

Dirk has to have more of the "take charge" attitude and Walker will see to it that he gets it.


----------



## Zach

did you see the box score for the game the other day? pretty balanced scoring.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head...
> 
> Well Brown has stated he wants Sheed, and they're going to have to give up Darko to get him.
> 
> Cuban has messed up his team so bad that it's ridiculous...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> http://dallasbasketball.com/headline_A.asp?pr=
> 
> The Mavs are falling apart, with unhappy and confused players. Nash wants out, I am sure Dirk will follow.
> 
> The Mavs were the best team in the league last year, with a record of 25-4 same time. Cuban's luck is running out and the Mavs will be lucky to have a team anywhere as good as last year.
> 
> All these personnal changes from a team that had the best record creating a team that lacks chemistry and seems like they don't even want to be on the court.
> 
> I remember you heard it here first. Looks like I was right so you all
> Walker fans can now kiss my bling bling.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Geez we suck right now. No consitincy at all.

Its almost depressing.


----------



## Zach

If we only had some D:sigh:


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> If we only had some D:sigh:


I think we could but we just don't. We need seriously need to get a defensive specailists to get this team to play D.


----------



## Zach

T-Mac looks stoned in your avatar Dragnsmke1


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> T-Mac looks stoned in your avatar Dragnsmke1


:laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=72407&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

this is how rumors get started. Way to generate your own intrest and up the trade value of your team amongst your peers. I had to nip this one in the bud.


----------



## Zach

What heppened to being a supporting member Dragnsmke1?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> What heppened to being a supporting member Dragnsmke1?


I know...looks wierd dont it? And they took my TMac avatar. I just cant bring myself to pay money to talk about bball. Petey paid for my membership when this site was still young.



Just give me back TMac!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zach

Well now you and I are two of the same. Have fun being a lower classed poster.


----------



## Zach

Gettin tired of waiting for the trade.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Wheres Dragnsmke1 been lately?


----------



## antibody

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Wheres Dragnsmke1 been lately?


Who cares!!!


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> Who cares!!!


Another thoughtful and intelligent response from this idiot.


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> Who cares!!!


Troll....


----------



## lastlaugh

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> Who cares!!!


I care. He is the best fan on this board and when he was around he actually posted.
Your lucky to get a few posts every other day here with out him.


Where is he anyway? Does anyone know?


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> I care. He is the best fan on this board and when he was around he actually posted.
> Your lucky to get a few posts every other day here with out him.
> 
> 
> Where is he anyway? Does anyone know?


Anyone have his email addy????


----------



## Zach

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> I care. He is the best fan on this board and when he was around he actually posted.
> Your lucky to get a few posts every other day here with out him.
> 
> 
> Where is he anyway? Does anyone know?


It is dead in here.


----------



## Tristan

Yeah hes been gone, I once asked him for his sn but he said he barely gets on the computer except when he was at work. Probably got fired then o.0


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Yeah hes been gone, I once asked him for his sn but he said he barely gets on the computer except when he was at work. Probably got fired then o.0


Might of got fired for using the computer for things not work related... IE posting on BBB.net


----------



## antibody

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Another thoughtful and intelligent response from this idiot.


About as good as your moronic comments riding the Mavs Hog all of the time. You should change your name to MavsHog...damn, you are sitting on it 24/7 so it makes sense...:laugh:


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> About as good as your moronic comments riding the Mavs Hog all of the time. You should change your name to MavsHog...damn, you are sitting on it 24/7 so it makes sense...:laugh:


This is about the 20th time you have made this same lame attempt
at an insult. You need to find a new insult. You seem to be
obsessed with "riding the hog". Do you find the idea of that
appealing? Is that why you watch basketball to see all those
big strong men?


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> About as good as your moronic comments riding the Mavs Hog all of the time. You should change your name to MavsHog...damn, you are sitting on it 24/7 so it makes sense...:laugh:


Thats a nice personal attack. You should just avoid coming in here just to run your mouth. Don't you have better things to do?


----------



## Zach

We need a petition to suspend Bowen.



Suspend Bruce Bowen
1. Zach


----------



## Dragnsmke1

No didnt get fired; Just been busy; thanx though.


Let me restart this with a bang. Not trading Dirk for Shaq was a major mistake. I want Dirk off the squad. Yes hes still a very good player but hes a Scottie Pippen not a Mike Jordan.

We convinced ourselves that he was that good but hes not. The boy aint got no heart. Hes a scorer and a decent rebounder but does anyone rember him ever grabbing a clutch rebound or making a game winning shot. In the playoffs it was all about Daniels and Howard. We should have traded Walker and Dirk for Shaq and kept Jamison. 

Shaq
Jamison
Howard
Finley
Daniels

that would have been the finals Champions for the next three years.


----------



## Tersk

Personally I'm glad that we didnt get rid of Dirk, if he would of traded Dirk he would of lost quite a few fans


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> No didnt get fired; Just been busy; thanx though.
> 
> 
> Let me restart this with a bang. Not trading Dirk for Shaq was a major mistake. I want Dirk off the squad. Yes hes still a very good player but hes a Scottie Pippen not a Mike Jordan.
> 
> We convinced ourselves that he was that good but hes not. The boy aint got no heart. Hes a scorer and a decent rebounder but does anyone rember him ever grabbing a clutch rebound or making a game winning shot. In the playoffs it was all about Daniels and Howard. We should have traded Walker and Dirk for Shaq and kept Jamison.
> 
> Shaq
> Jamison
> Howard
> Finley
> Daniels
> 
> that would have been the finals Champions for the next three years.


Welcome back Mother f'er. In a way I do agree with you but I don't think it'll ever happen because Nelly is in love with Dirk and Marc loves Dirk's marketabilty. 

That line up would easily won a title. You have Shaq as the star then the rest of the team could put up 20 points any given game or come down with 10 boards. With the exception of Jamison the team is solid defensively too. I would just hate the fact that we have Shaq. :sour:


----------



## Tersk

I take it this is about anything on the Mavericks


Im glad Germany didnt make the Olympics - Dirk gets time to work out/rest. From what we've seen in the Qualifing games, this is the year of the Dirk


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Dragnsmke1s' random rant/qa thread*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> In the movie Resevior Dogs...Was Mr. Pink killed or captued by the police? Who shot the son in the standoof at the end?


How good is the song "Stuck in the Middle with You" by the Steve Miller Band


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I take it this is about anything on the Mavericks
> 
> 
> Im glad Germany didnt make the Olympics - Dirk gets time to work out/rest. From what we've seen in the Qualifing games, this is the year of the Dirk


I have to agree with this,

except for the this is the year of Dirk. He always looks good in the summer against everybody. He still just has no desire to play D or step up and be the hero or the goat in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Tersk

Did anyone else notice that this proposed deal is 2 for 3? Wouldnt we want it to be 3 for 2?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Must be something about putting on a Mavs uniform that makes people say that player wasnt that good in the 1st place and will suck now and there must be something about leavind a Mavs uni that makes people say that player was the sole reason why the Mavs had any chance.


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Must be something about putting on a Mavs uniform that makes people say that player wasnt that good in the 1st place and will suck now and there must be something about leavind a Mavs uni that makes people say that player was the sole reason why the Mavs had any chance.


99.9% of people on this board are just flat out haters. You have the same people who wanted Damp on their team as their answer in the middle to make them a better team but now We get the mf'er and he's yesterday's garbage. Get the f' over it and accept that we are a power in the West and your team will have a hard time putting us down.

We loose out on over paying Steve Nash... IMO it made us better because we don't have opposing PG's putting up 40 points on us. Example: Terry last year... 

The guy is good but I can't stand to see a stat sheet at the end of a game and the difference in the game is how many points the opposing team's PG scored. 

People are trying to make a big deal out of loosing out on Nash... IMO it sounds bad at 1st but watch how bad of contract he really has when he's on the IR for the 2nd half of his contract.


----------



## Tersk

I know, I bet if we traded for Shaq it would of been a stupid move by Cuban and everyone would of said that you cant buy championships
Miami get him and everyone says they have a nice chance of winning the title


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I know, I bet if we traded for Shaq it would of been a stupid move by Cuban and everyone would of said that you cant buy championships
> Miami get him and everyone says they have a nice chance of winning the title


:yes:

Exactly.


----------



## Chalie Boy

This is exactly what I was saying in the laker Forum a couple of days ago. Some of those guys wanted Damp and now since we got him he wont be a difference there is actually a list over there with the mavs finishing 8TH!!! :upset: Everyone was criticizing Nash on his defense and so on when he was on our team now we are going to be complete garbage without him. Fans who don't know how good Terry is will be pleasantly be suprised this year. He is a drop off from nash but not as much as people think, and is better defensively. Another thing whats with all the hate on Damp can we be excited with the prospect of having a REAL center? Why must people piss on or parade! I don't think he is Olawakandi part two as most believe he just wanted to be on a contender, while Kandi went to the most money. He could have signed with Atlanta but he didn't HELL WHAT WAS STOPPING HIM?!?! He didn't want to play for them. We are getting a guy who got 12 and 12 last year if he gets us 10/10/2 I will be very happy. Dirk will look a lot better on D as well now. I am expecting 23/9/1/1.5 from him. 


Damp/Booth/Bradley
Dirk/Henderson/D.J
Finley/Howard
Daniels/Stack
Terry/Harris

That is NOT and 8TH seed team Fellas I can't wait till the season starts


----------



## Dragnsmke1

what 2 or 3 can we acquire without giving up too much? Not a starter but someone whose a 3 point specialist. It looks like weve gone from a shooting team to a scoring team. Our only real shooter is Dirk. I dont know if Harris is a shooter. Any one know?


----------



## Mavs Dude

Yeah D-House is a shooter; he was the Badger's main outside threat.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Yeah D-House is a shooter; he was the Badger's main outside threat.


So youde be happy with him as the Mavs only small shooter? Is he that good or should we acquire another?


----------



## Tersk

Terrys a good shooter. We could try to get Korver?


----------



## Tersk

Jason Terry can shoot the 3 cant he? We should go for Korver


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Jason Terry can shoot the 3 cant he? We should go for Korver


I know he can shoot it but Im talking about a pure shooter in the mold of John Paxson or Steve Kerr.


----------



## Tersk

Oh ok, umm how about Aaron McKie, Anthony Peeler or Wesley Person, Darrell Armstrong,



Side note: Jason Terry maade the 13th most 3's last year with 146


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> So youde be happy with him as the Mavs only small shooter? Is he that good or should we acquire another?


He is really good but it is never bad to have more than 1.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Oh ok, umm how about Aaron McKie, Anthony Peeler or Wesley Person, Darrell Armstrong,
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: Jason Terry maade the 13th most 3's last year with 146


I like Wesley or Peeler; Guys who would know they are role players.


----------



## Tersk

What bout Darrell Armstrong - I've always thought of him as a nice locker room prescense (sp?)


----------



## Tersk

Korver for Pavel?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Korver for Pavel?


Philly wouldnt do that.


----------



## Tersk

I checked out the trade checker and its like impossible for us to get Wes, Armstrong or Peeler, all have such small salaries and our only players with their "type" of salaries are like Devin Harris, JoHo, Pavel


Who's Mladen Sekuracec (sp?)


----------



## Tersk

This is a question for droppinknowledge..I think u were Intellect, right? I was having a look at some of your earlier posts and wondered what INTELLECT did to get banned (i know what merc_cuban did). Also dont get banned again, its good having u here


----------



## Mavs Dude

Shawn Bradley for Eric Piatwoski(sp).


----------



## Tersk

I like it, I like it. But apparently Chicago and Houston have a trade between them with Eric involved


----------



## Tersk

We seem to like having big trades with Golden State dont we?


----------



## Tersk

Woah - there are 4 people in this forum! Is that a new record?


----------



## Tersk

happy birthday


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> happy birthday


My b-days on here?!!!


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> My b-days on here?!!!


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1486954#post1486954

:grinning:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Well we got the Bronze.

The Espn article hinting at racism being a driving factor to why so many americans were rooting against the USA raised some interesting subjects on this board.

What I basically got out of it was that people would rather be called unpatriotic then a racist. Im not saying anyones either but I wold think Id rather be called a racist then unpatriotic. If youre a racist only a certain amount of people will be mad at you. If youre unpatriotic then everyone hates you.

random thoughts?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

well we did our nfl draft yesterday 14 man league

heres how I did

starters
Mcnair 3rd round
Tomlinson 1st round
Rudi Johnson 2nd round
Chambers 4th round
Warrick 5th round
Kellen Winslow 6th round
Raiders D. 11th round
B. Kundiff 13th round

bench

Carr 9th round
Lee Suggs 7th round
Fitzgerald 8th round
Bubba Franks 10th round
Bengals D 12 th round
Steve Christie 14th round

Im trying to use Lee suggs to bolster my wr or D a bit.

What do yall think? Dont forget this is a 14 team league.


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> well we did our nfl draft yesterday 14 man league
> 
> heres how I did
> 
> starters
> Mcnair 3rd round
> Tomlinson 1st round
> Rudi Johnson 2nd round
> Chambers 4th round
> Warrick 5th round
> Kellen Winslow 6th round
> Raiders D. 11th round
> B. Kundiff 13th round
> 
> bench
> 
> Carr 9th round
> Lee Suggs 7th round
> Fitzgerald 8th round
> Bubba Franks 10th round
> Bengals D 12 th round
> Steve Christie 14th round
> 
> Im trying to use Lee suggs to bolster my wr or D a bit.
> 
> What do yall think? Dont forget this is a 14 team league.


Nice draft especially with a 14 team league. To get both Tomlinson and Rudi Johnson makes this a great draft. Also Suggs looks like he might be the number one guy in Cleveland.

I am in a 12 man league and I expect Tomlinson to go 2nd after Priest Holmes. And I don't think there is any way that Rudi Johnson will be around by pick 23 in the 2nd round. So to get both in a 14 team league is very good.

Starting running backs are like gold in our league. Last year 11 of the first 12 picks were running backs.

If Suggs does end up being the number one back in Cleveland you should be able to trade him for a stud receiver.

In our league we have one swing position in the starting lineup which can be either a running back or receiver so we could start 3 backs. If Suggs can start the season off hot than I would trade him at maximum value early in the season. You never know with William Green just waiting on the sidelines.

If McNair can stay healthy than I would guess you should be one of the main contenders for the championship of your league.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice draft especially with a 14 team league. To get both Tomlinson and Rudi Johnson makes this a great draft. Also Suggs looks like he might be the number one guy in Cleveland.
> 
> I am in a 12 man league and I expect Tomlinson to go 2nd after Priest Holmes. And I don't think there is any way that Rudi Johnson will be around by pick 23 in the 2nd round. So to get both in a 14 team league is very good.
> 
> Starting running backs are like gold in our league. Last year 11 of the first 12 picks were running backs.
> 
> If Suggs does end up being the number one back in Cleveland you should be able to trade him for a stud receiver.
> 
> In our league we have one swing position in the starting lineup which can be either a running back or receiver so we could start 3 backs. If Suggs can start the season off hot than I would trade him at maximum value early in the season. You never know with William Green just waiting on the sidelines.
> 
> If McNair can stay healthy than I would guess you should be one of the main contenders for the championship of your league.


let me knoe how you do.


----------



## Tersk

Dallas trades: Steve Logan ( ppg, rpg, apg in minutes) 
SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
PG Jason Terry (16.8 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.4 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PG Baron Davis (22.9 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 7.5 apg in 40.1 minutes) 
PF Chris Andersen (3.4 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -4.4 ppg, +0.7 rpg, and -1.4 apg. 

New Orleans trades: PG Baron Davis (22.9 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 7.5 apg in 40.1 minutes) 
PF Chris Andersen (3.4 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.5 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: Steve Logan ( ppg, rpg, apg in games) 
SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 26 games) 
PG Jason Terry (16.8 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.4 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: +4.4 ppg, -0.7 rpg, and +1.4 apg


----------



## Jacres318

Baron would piss the chemistry to hell.


----------



## Tersk

Ow man, look what I found
Mavs nearly got Redd 

C - Dampier
PF - Dirk
SF - Finley
SG - Redd
PG - Terry
!!!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Ow man, look what I found
> Mavs nearly got Redd
> 
> C - Dampier
> PF - Dirk
> SF - Finley
> SG - Redd
> PG - Terry
> !!!!!!


You guys also almost had Rashard Lewis


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Ow man, look what I found
> Mavs nearly got Redd
> 
> C - Dampier
> PF - Dirk
> SF - Finley
> SG - Redd
> PG - Terry
> !!!!!!


that was like 2.5 years ago.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> You guys also almost had Rashard Lewis


that was never even close. he was using us to up seattles offer.


----------



## Tersk

Dallas trades: PF Alan Henderson (4.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.3 minutes) 
SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.6 ppg, +0.4 rpg, and -2.3 apg. 

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
Portland receives: PF Alan Henderson (4.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 6 games) 
SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 26 games) 
Change in team outlook: +1.6 ppg, -0.4 rpg, and +2.3 apg


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Dallas trades: PF Alan Henderson (4.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.3 minutes)
> SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.8 minutes)
> Dallas receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes)
> Change in team outlook: -1.6 ppg, +0.4 rpg, and -2.3 apg.
> 
> Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes)
> Portland receives: PF Alan Henderson (4.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 6 games)
> SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 26 games)
> Change in team outlook: +1.6 ppg, -0.4 rpg, and +2.3 apg


why do this?


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> why do this?


C - Dampier/Booth/Bradley/DJ/Pavel
PF - Abdur-Rahim/Dirk
SF - Dirk/Howard
SG - Finley/Daniels
PG - Terry/Harris


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> C - Dampier/Booth/Bradley/DJ/Pavel
> PF - Abdur-Rahim/Dirk
> SF - Dirk/Howard
> SG - Finley/Daniels
> PG - Terry/Harris


Any lineup where either Daniels or Howard isnt starting is not the lineup for me.


----------



## Zuca

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Dallas trades: PF Alan Henderson (4.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.3 minutes)
> SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.8 minutes)
> Dallas receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes)
> Change in team outlook: -1.6 ppg, +0.4 rpg, and -2.3 apg.
> 
> Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes)
> Portland receives: PF Alan Henderson (4.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 6 games)
> SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 26 games)
> Change in team outlook: +1.6 ppg, -0.4 rpg, and +2.3 apg


Dallas trades: PF Alan Henderson (4.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.3 minutes) 
SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
SF Tariq Abdul-Wahad

Dallas receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
SG Ruben Patterson (7.0 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +5.4 ppg, +4.1 rpg, and -0.4 apg. 

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
SG Ruben Patterson (7.0 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.6 minutes) 
Portland receives: PF Alan Henderson (4.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 6 games) 
SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 26 games) 
SF Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Change in team outlook: -5.4 ppg, -4.1 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 


Maybe if Patterson and Tariq get involved, it works, because Tariq contract is only partially guaranteed.. so Portland can waive him and save some money, and Patterson can helps Dallas a lot with his defense.


And, trade Bradley and Dickau for some SF or a SG/PG...
Maybe Eisley or the lazy E-Rob from Bulls?

E-Rob - Dallas (in Dallas he will sleep a lot in IL)
Eisley - Chicago (I know that he is another PG, but he can play some SG too)
Bradley and Reece Gaines - Phoenix (Reece is a SG, they don't need a third PG) - So they can trade Cabarkapa and Jacobsen to Denver for Skita (which I like)
Dickau - Houston (well, Dickau is a PG, and Gaines is a SG, so Dickau have more chances to play)


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I think we need to KEEP Jerry Stackhouse; We need an attitude on the team. A tough guy so to speak kind of the way NVE was.


----------



## Tristan

We have attitude dont worry...we got Shawn Bradley...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> We have attitude dont worry...we got Shawn Bradley...


TIMBERRRR!!!!


----------



## Tersk

As a Dallas fan whos never seen this organisation (sp?) with a decent center (insert Shawn Bradley joke here) im wondering what to expect from Dampier. Honestly, eben though we payed him that much, I wouldnt be that dissapointed if he only averaged 9/9/2 because he is an inside prescense. I think we will see Dirk look a lot better defensively because of Damps


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> As a Dallas fan whos never seen this organisation (sp?) with a decent center (insert Shawn Bradley joke here) im wondering what to expect from Dampier. Honestly, eben though we payed him that much, I wouldnt be that dissapointed if he only averaged 9/9/2 because he is an inside prescense. I think we will see Dirk look a lot better defensively because of Damps


You are exactly right about Dirk all of sudden looking alot better on defense as soon as you add Dampier. I have been saying the same thing for years.

The perimeter defenders will also be better because all of sudden they don't have to be quite as cautious about getting right up on thier man. If thier guy does get past them they will at least have someone guarding the basket.

While I don't think the Mavericks will all of sudden turn into the Detroit Pistons on defense, I do expect a big rise in thier defensive rank (Opp FG%, Points allowed, Blocks) this year.


----------



## Tersk

Man, I cant wait for this new season


----------



## Tersk

Man, this forum is dead!

I've tried my best to get this forum active but no-one really seems to be interested in my threads.

OT: Anyone need a GMAIL invite? Preferably a Mavs fan


----------



## Tersk

Im gonna go crazy and go through every team forum and get ideas to make this forum better and more active.


OT: Whos the mod of this forum


----------



## Tersk

_Dre_ Man you gotta post more often, this board is dying! I know your gonna read this

Same to all you other Mavs fan, Zach, MavsFan013, droppinknowledge, Skiptomylou and Dragnsmke1


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> _Dre_ Man you gotta post more often, this board is dying! I know your gonna read this
> 
> Same to all you other Mavs fan, Zach, MavsFan013, droppinknowledge, Skiptomylou and Dragnsmke1


Were in the middle of football season and theres nothing going on with the Mavs right now. Dont worry the seson starts in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tersk

Im thinking of changing my name, any ideas? Maybe something to do with the Mavs


Mavs Fan
41 Dirk 41
Dirk Daddy?

Hehe, im struggling for ideas. 

BTW: *Post more more more!* especially the really knowledgeable guys such as Dragnsmke1 (football schmootball) or droppinknowledge


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Im thinking of changing my name, any ideas? Maybe something to do with the Mavs
> 
> 
> Mavs Fan
> 41 Dirk 41
> Dirk Daddy?
> 
> Hehe, im struggling for ideas.
> 
> BTW: *Post more more more!* especially the really knowledgeable guys such as Dragnsmke1 (football schmootball) or droppinknowledge


You asked for more participation!!! Cmon man start droppin knowledge!!!


----------



## Tersk

I want someone to sticky that Dallas Trivia!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I want someone to sticky that Dallas Trivia!


No stickys, if its good it stays at the top of the list.


----------



## Tersk

Woohoo, I just got some new basketball shoes!

i3 DMX ones, mainly red with some white at the end


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Defense rests? Mavs' Nelson says not anymore

Mavs' strategy starts with guards pressing opponents at midcourt


01:38 AM CDT on Monday, October 4, 2004


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



The Mavericks will gather Monday for the first time this season, and the defensive theme will be stressed from the very start. 

And with 10 new players among the 15 who own guaranteed contracts and are expected to be at media day, coach Don Nelson has a fighting chance to get this group to buy into what he and his staff will be selling. 

"We've emphasized defense in the past, too," Nelson said. "We just weren't very good at it. This team is going to be good at it from now on." 

If not, it won't be for lack of preparation. Nelson and assistants Del Harris, Charlie Parker, Rolando Blackman and Donnie Nelson, along with player-coach Avery Johnson, have been charged by owner Mark Cuban to upgrade the Mavericks' defense at every position. 

It starts with point guards picking up opponents as soon as they cross midcourt. If that pressure breaks down, new center Erick Dampier will be waiting in the paint. The Mavericks hope Dampier will be among the league's best shot-blockers this season. 

"We'll see what Nellie can do with a traditional team," power forward Dirk Nowitzki said. "His strength has been making things up on the fly. But it's going to be nice to sometimes dump the ball into Damp and see what happens that way. I'm excited about the season." 

Said Nelson: "We're moving in a direction we've been trying to go to for a long time. We've been looking for center help. Now we have a whole bunch of them."


----------



## Tersk

Thats interesting, I didn't know Rolando Blackman helped


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Thats interesting, I didn't know Rolando Blackman helped


for a couple of years now.


----------



## Tersk

OMFG, I just lost a ****ing 4 hour Dallas Season Preview I was writing, stupid ****ing computer. Im so pissed off


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> well we did our nfl draft yesterday 14 man league
> 
> heres how I did
> 
> starters
> Mcnair 3rd round
> Tomlinson 1st round
> Rudi Johnson 2nd round
> Chambers 4th round
> Warrick 5th round
> Kellen Winslow 6th round
> Raiders D. 11th round
> B. Kundiff 13th round
> 
> bench
> 
> Carr 9th round
> Lee Suggs 7th round
> Fitzgerald 8th round
> Bubba Franks 10th round
> Bengals D 12 th round
> Steve Christie 14th round
> 
> Im trying to use Lee suggs to bolster my wr or D a bit.
> 
> What do yall think? Dont forget this is a 14 team league.


update for anyone whos interested

Im 2-2. Mcnair has been killing me this season.

With trades and add drops this is the squad going into week 5.

Carr
Tomlinson
Suggs
K. Johnson
Fitzgerald
Franks
Tynes
Oakland D

bench
McNair
D. McCallister
c. Colbert
Vikings TE
B. Cundiff
St. Louis D


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Actually NVE is the guy i feel sorry for. With all the great influences on that team eventually he'll be smoking fatties, beating his wife, and waving guns all over the place with the rest of his court tv teammates. I hear next year the Blazers are gonna change their uni colors to black and white stripes. So take your bong and zig zags go back to your Snortland Weedblazers forum.


now thats funny...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Defense fuels Mavs' victory

Dallas scratches and claws its way to impressive 4-0 start


12:41 AM CST on Tuesday, November 9, 2004




It wasn't the sort of victory that sends people into the streets raving about how good the team looks. 

But in some ways, it was the Mavericks most impressive win of this young season. 

Shooting 38.1 percent from the field and needing overtime to beat a winless Golden State team isn't normally the sort of performance that builds confidence. In past years, it wouldn't have.
Those teams won with offense. They shot their way to victory or they didn't win. 

The Mavericks didn't shoot their way to a 4-0 record Monday night. They won with balance, they won with defense, and they won with perseverance as they begin to shape a new identity. 

"It was a tough game for us," Mavericks coach Don Nelson said. "We relied on our defense to win this one. 

"The better defensive team you are, the closer games you seem to have and you have to battle them out, scratch them out. That's how playoff basketball is played." 

The Mavericks have won more games in seven days than the Cowboys have won in nine weeks. Admittedly, that says more about the Cowboys than it does the Mavericks. 

And what does it say about the Mavericks? Monday night was the kind of win that Detroit grinds out with regularity. 

We're not about to compare the Mavericks defense to the Pistons. But this comeback wasn't fueled by Michael Finley's hot hand. The deficit didn't melt under the heat of a relentless, full-court assault and a barrage of 3-pointers. 

The foundation for this comeback was built in the third quarter when the Mavericks held the Golden State to 10 points and harassed the Warriors into going 3-of-23 from the field with three turnovers. It continued in the fourth quarter not with offensive execution, but with hustle and positioning. 

Alan Henderson, an afterthought in the trade that brought Jason Terry to Dallas, had four rebounds, two points and an assist in a key three-minute stretch. The Mavericks didn't pick and roll the Warriors into oblivion late. When they needed a basket with 1:05 left in regulation they slowed down, ran a halfcourt offense and got the ball to Erick Dampier for a hook. 

Halfcourt offense. 

Strong defense. 

"We buy into what coach says and go out and put forth a full effort and change the mentality of the way the league thinks about Dallas," Terry said. "You know, how we don't play any defense. That's what everyone thinks right away. Dallas, run and gun. We've been dedicated and committed to the defensive end. It makes the offense go a lot easier. 

"Our whole mentality is why lose. We're in it to win. We're going to take it one at a time, like the New England Patriots, let's knock this next one out. Look up in a couple of weeks and see where we are." 

Where they are right now is 4-0 for only the third time in their history. 

"You can learn some lessons and still win," Nelson said. "That's what I was hoping for." 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Dragnsmke1

41 for 41: Dirk has Miami's number in 113-83 win


10:32 PM CST on Thursday, November 11, 2004


BY EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



MIAMI -- You know the competition is hot when Anna Kournikova and Enrique Iglesias are sitting courtside and they aren’t the most beautiful people in the joint. 

That would be Dirk Nowitzki, who even outshined stars like Jimmy Buffet at American Airlines Arena. Nowitzki poured in 41 points as the Mavericks knocked off the Miami Heat 113-93 Thursday night. The Heat was the last remaining unbeaten team in the NBA, and the loss ended a 14-game home winning streak dating to last season.


----------



## Zach

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> OMFG, I just lost a ****ing 4 hour Dallas Season Preview I was writing, stupid ****ing computer. Im so pissed off



Damn, man. It's all good. Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Lord, PLEASE dont let Marion Jones be involved with the roids...PLEASE!!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

I GUARANTEE THAT SHE WILL BE, sorry to say....


----------



## Dragnsmke1

My 44 inch dlp hi def flatscreen gets here tomorrow .think Ill spring for league pass now!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Im a star, *****es!!!

2.5 years to get to 2500 with minimal pad posting...


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Im a star, *****es!!!
> 
> 2.5 years to get to 2500 with minimal pad posting...


Congrats man, you've been a big (if not the biggest) part of this forum!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Congrats man, you've been a big (if not the biggest) part of this forum!


"THATS RIGHT, IM THE BGGEST PART OF THIS FORUM!!!"




:laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Bush Social Security plan detailed

Proposal would allow investment up to $1,000 or $1,300


10:49 PM CST on Tuesday, January 4, 2005


Associated Press



WASHINGTON – The Bush administration is focusing on a Social Security proposal that would allow younger workers to invest up to 4 percent of their payroll taxes in private accounts, with contributions limited to about $1,000 to $1,300 a year, an official said Tuesday. 

A final plan is expected to be unveiled in late February. 

The official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said the size of the private accounts could be similar to a proposal by Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., and a plan from President Bush's 2001 Social Security commission. 

Both would let workers divert 4 percent of their payroll taxes into accounts, while the remaining 2.2 percent they pay would continue going into the current system. The federal 12.4 percent payroll tax is split between workers and employers. 

Graham's plan calls for the annual contributions to be capped at $1,300, while the commission proposed a lower limit of $1,000. 

To sell the idea of a Social Security overhaul – and private investment accounts – the administration plans to duplicate its successful campaign for tax cuts. 

At an event planned for Monday, Bush will meet with White House-approved people of varying ages to illustrate how changes to Social Security would affect different generations. 

The strategy is similar to Bush's efforts to gain support for his tax cut packages by featuring "tax families" and their financial situations. 

"That's the model," said Michael Tanner, director of the Cato Institute's Project on Social Security Choice. The libertarian think tank has been a longtime proponent of investment accounts. 

"This is the way the president tends to campaign on these issues," Tanner said, noting similar strategies for Bush's Medicare and education plans. "He hasn't lost one he wanted to win yet." 

Cabinet officials are stepping up their roles in the effort. Treasury Secretary John Snow, Labor Secretary Elaine Chao and others can be expected to visit communities across the country to talk about Social Security.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Nowadays everybody wants to talk like they got something to say
But nothin comes out when they move they lips
Just a buncha gibberish
And everybody acts like they forgot about the Mavs


----------



## Tersk

http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&forumid=270&x=5&y=16

I gotta personal forum


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&forumid=270&x=5&y=16
> 
> I gotta personal forum


:greatjob: 

put it to good use


----------



## mff4l

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Nowadays everybody wants to talk like they got something to say
> But nothin comes out when they move they lips
> Just a buncha gibberish
> And everybody acts like they forgot about the Mavs


[email protected] biting eminem


----------



## Dragnsmke1

stupid Vikings!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate the Eagles so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















and I lost $70 dollars to boot...I could have bought an mp3 player...at least I didnt lose the $500 that my big mouth was talking me into on friday


----------



## Dre

Go Colts!


----------



## Zach

Go Pats!!


----------



## Dre

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Go Pats!!


Sucker.


----------



## Zuca

No posts since 01/16... Is the end of this big thread?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> No posts since 01/16... Is the end of this big thread?


Neva Dat!!!


Just aint had anything to Rant about lately...




I hate the Eagles!!!Go Pats!!!!

when the Pats win they need to send Roy Williams a key to the City...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

WTF!!!!!!

even when we beat teams with key stops or hold them to 9 POINTS in a quarter we get no respect!!!! To many homers and kids on this sight who spit old news or stuff theyve heard other people say in order to fit in...Im upset that the star system is gone...it let me know who to pay attention to"

1 star = complete idiot who probably goes out of thier way to bash teams
2 stars = decent poster who goes in other team sights with some knowledge but doesnt always keep his composure
3 stars = usually an excellent poster with good ideas but since it usually goes against the norm or what people want to think he gets some bad ratings
4 stars = usually a good poster but he probably usually only post on his own team site and his ideas and post usually are the consensus of the rest of the team
5 star = worst poster on the site...doesnt usually post about basketball and begs for people to give him 5 stars...will post in all the "hot girl" and "best poster" and anything that is non offensive...will never take a strong stand on anything because he doesnt want to get a low star from anyone...and if he goes down to 3 stars will usually cut off his rating ability...


Im gonna miss the star system...the beuaty of a rant is you can totally change subjects right in the middle of it...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Emmitt Smith: the 2nd greatest running back in the History of the NFL(after Bo Jackson) will sign a 1 day contract and retire as a Cowboy...thank God!


----------



## Dre

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> WTF!!!!!!
> 
> Im upset that the star system is gone...it let me know who to pay attention to"
> 
> 1 star = complete idiot who probably goes out of thier way to bash teams
> 2 stars = decent poster who goes in other team sights with some knowledge but doesnt always keep his composure
> 3 stars = usually an excellent poster with good ideas but since it usually goes against the norm or what people want to think he gets some bad ratings
> 4 stars = usually a good poster but he probably usually only post on his own team site and his ideas and post usually are the consensus of the rest of the team
> 5 star = worst poster on the site...doesnt usually post about basketball and begs for people to give him 5 stars...will post in all the "hot girl" and "best poster" and anything that is non offensive...will never take a strong stand on anything because he doesnt want to get a low star from anyone...and if he goes down to 3 stars will usually cut off his rating ability...
> 
> 
> Im gonna miss the star system...the beuaty of a rant is you can totally change subjects right in the middle of it...


If you look in profiles, you can still give out stars.


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> WTF!!!!!!
> 
> even when we beat teams with key stops or hold them to 9 POINTS in a quarter we get no respect!!!! To many homers and kids on this sight who spit old news or stuff theyve heard other people say in order to fit in...Im upset that the star system is gone...it let me know who to pay attention to"
> 
> 1 star = complete idiot who probably goes out of thier way to bash teams
> 2 stars = decent poster who goes in other team sights with some knowledge but doesnt always keep his composure
> 3 stars = usually an excellent poster with good ideas but since it usually goes against the norm or what people want to think he gets some bad ratings
> 4 stars = usually a good poster but he probably usually only post on his own team site and his ideas and post usually are the consensus of the rest of the team
> 5 star = worst poster on the site...doesnt usually post about basketball and begs for people to give him 5 stars...will post in all the "hot girl" and "best poster" and anything that is non offensive...will never take a strong stand on anything because he doesnt want to get a low star from anyone...and if he goes down to 3 stars will usually cut off his rating ability...
> 
> 
> Im gonna miss the star system...the beuaty of a rant is you can totally change subjects right in the middle of it...


Hey I like your rating system. I was at 3 stars when they stopped the ratings. I guess I call them as I see them and many other teams fans did not like that. You could always tell when you got under someone's skin when your number of ratings went up and your rating went down.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

THIS TEAM IS PISSING ME OFF!!!!

Indy sucks

Don Nelson mst be a much better coach then we realized...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Thank you New England


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I almost forgot how much I hate the Bulls...:sigh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Drew ****ing Bledsoe... :sad:


----------



## SMDre

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Drew ****ing Bledsoe... :sad:


Hey, we can get rid of him after one year. :yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

SMDre said:


> Hey, we can get rid of him after one year. :yes:


I thought it was a 3 year contract  

Vinny Testaverde
Drew ****ing Bledsoe
Drew Henson
Tony Roma

oh...my...god....


----------



## mff4l

Nooooooo I Don't Want Kvh!


----------



## SMDre

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I thought it was a 3 year contract
> 
> Vinny Testaverde
> Drew ****ing Bledsoe
> Drew Henson
> Tony Roma
> 
> oh...my...god....


It is, but it is so cheep that they can afford to cut him after one year and it will barely scratch the cap for the next two. :yes:


----------



## xray

mff4l said:


> Nooooooo I Don't Want Kvh!



What's wrong with KVH ?


----------



## LionOfJudah

bump...

I feel like ranting.... ****ing Dirk needs to get off that **** and start playing ball. Look at the bags under his eyes durring game two. I've looked like that when I stayed up all night hanging out with that "white girl"


----------



## Gambino

Whoa stevemc makes an apperance lol. I dont hae rant now but i will if we lose tomorrow night in a bad fashion.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I refuse to let the thread that kept this forum alive when there were only 2-3 Mav fan posters die...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

very conflicting emotions on the possible cutting of Finley...I have a big thing for loyalty but since the sports owners and media determine a players worth by his talent and contract(very unfair to the player) Im with cutting Fin Dawg...a lot of money will be saved...

rant:

its not the fans problem or concern how much a player makes...thats an excuse all owners came up with to tell thier fans why they cant put a quality team on the field/court/ice/

sports is a business and all they sell is hope...as long as the fans believe the team is getting better or has a shot at making some noise the teams make a profit...and thats the bottom line to 95% of all owners...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

R.I.P. Richard Prior...GREATEST comedian EVER...


----------



## LionOfJudah

Amen... 

Sad to say but his years of drug use finally caught up to him. :no:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

stevemc said:


> Amen...
> 
> Sad to say but his years of drug use finally caught up to him. :no:


is it me or does it seem everyone I grew up to is diying?


----------



## LionOfJudah

You're just getting old...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

...I think I just saw Jalen Rose on "Morale Court"...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Thank god!!!

The Evil NE Patriots reign of terror has finally ended!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

how long will it take someone to bit my signature just because thier team has way more stuff to put into it?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=245747

somemore fodder for the 3rd Kizz My Azz thread...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

That Shadywhateverhisnameis guy is always taking potshots at the Mavs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Imnot gonna make a thread about it yet but for all those who have been here a few years yall know I rip Dirk every year...The game against the Spurs is a prime reason why. When is he gonna take ownership of this team when it counts?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Has NBA officiating evolved with the game? 

For many years a referee's lot was not a happy one.

The NBA first saw the light of day in 1946 in the guise of the Basketball Association of America. Ten owners (or managing partners) of the initial 11 BAA franchises were tightly connected with professional hockey franchises — either in the National Hockey League or the American Hockey League. 

Accordingly, the progenitors of the BAA insisted that their fledgling games be officiated along the lines of hockey. Hard, knock-down contact was acceptable. Bruising screens were the norm. The operating principle was no blood, no foul. So the early refs mostly sucked on their whistles and adjudicated out-of-bounds disagreements.

Refs were also encouraged to add to the spectacle by hamming up their calls — pantomiming every hack, bunny-hopping every charge, looping their hands in dramatic fashion to indicate palming violations, and so on. In addition to providing the fans with a colorful sideshow, this heavy-handed procedure was aimed at "selling" the calls. By convincing the offended players and coaches that the calls were indubitably correct, arguments and abuse were supposedly short-circuited. In actuality, the refs' act just inflamed everybody's dissatisfaction.

In the beginning, refs were paid anywhere from $25-35 per game. And when Arnie Heft famously asked Commissioner Maurice Podoloff for a $10 raise, Podoloff blew his stack and accused Heft of trying to bankrupt the league.

When the BAA's fan base (such as it was) eventually recoiled from the brutality of the game, the refs were instructed to go the other way and call every tickle foul. For several years, the refs were spectacularly inconsistent and every game was an adventure.

Things settled down somewhat after the betting scandals wreaked havoc upon college basketball in the early '50s. With the college game in disgrace, the NBA (so formed in 1948 when the BAA absorbed the most successful franchises in the National Basketball League) was allegedly the only honest hoops in town. Still, one holdover NBA official, Sol Levy, was booted from the league for conspiring with gamblers to fix games. Several other refs were suspected of doing the same, but no further action was taken.

Then in 1954, the unthinkable happened. That's when noted referee Charlie Eckman handed in his whistle and became the coach of the Fort Wayne Pistons. In his initial seasons, Eckman led the Pistons to first-place finishes in the Western Division. Is it at all imaginable for Steve Javie, say, to become an NBA coach?

The NBA became even more prominent when the college game was revisited by an even more wide-spread betting scandal in 1961. With the top pro leagye firmly established, refs quit their day jobs, toned down their on-court antics, and became full-time game officials. The likes of Mendy Rudolph, Jake O'Donnell, Sid Borgia, Earl Strom, Richie Powers, and Norm Drucker became well-known figures. 

Rudolph went so far as to say that NBA officials have the same kind of judicial expertise as members of the Supreme Court. In any case, the game was a joint exercise in which the players and the refs encountered each other with a certain degree of respect.

Then, in the mid-'70s, came the autocratic regime of Darell Garretson. When Garretson became the senior ref, the coach-ref relationship changed. The referees became the ultimate presences in the games while the coaches (and the players) were reduced to subservient roles. Any form of protest by word or deed was instantly punishable by technical fouls. The two dictatorial whistle-blowers officially became three blind mice in 1988.

This imperial (and antagonistic) state of affairs lasted until Garretson retired and Ed T. Rush became the Director of Officiating in 1998. Here's how Rush defined the attitude that a ref should bring to his work: "We see ourselves as choreographing an athletic event and providing the proper setting where the world's greatest athletes can show their skills." Rush and his successor, Ronnie Nunn, have reopened the game-time dialogue between the referees and the participants. The result is a somewhat more friendly, less confrontative atmosphere that has certainly improved the flow of the game.

But what kind of job are today's refs doing?

Given that NBA basketball is so fast, the players so incredibly athletic, and the pressures so great, the refs are doing an adequate job. The biggest problem is the sheer athleticism of the players, who move (and react) so quickly that by the time a ref responds to a particular sequence the action is long gone and forgotten. At the same time, anticipating fouls, non-fouls, or any kind of violations is bound to be erroneous simply because of the speed at which the players can change direction, change hands, and generally improvise their movements with and without the ball. The proper stance is to be ready to anticipate, but not be locked into a predetermined call. Hey, if reffing NBA games was easy then anybody could do it.

Here are the biggest problems:


Officials delaying their whistles while a player is fouled in the act of shooting a relatively easy lay-up. Should the shot fall, then the whistle will be silent. Should the shot miss, then the tooter will toot. The subsequent late whistles drive coaches and players to distraction. Sure, the officials want to avoid making unnecessary calls that jam up the smooth unfolding of the game, but a foul is a foul is a foul.

Despite the refs' insistence that make-up calls would actually constitute two bad calls in succession and therefore never happen, make-up calls are routine. 

The extra "European Step" that drivers are allowed makes playing legit defense impossible on a one-on-one basis.

If refs are not supposed to follow the flight of the ball, then how can they accurately adjudicate goal-tending violations? And how can refs be asked to follow the action while also keeping track of offensive and defensive 3-second violations? The answer here is for a pair of auxiliary refs to be positioned somewhere off-court at roughly the level of the basket (perhaps on raised seats like tennis officials) and be assigned the task of calling only basket, and lane violations.

More ex-players should be encouraged to become refs, only because of their increased athletic-competition IQ. 

Referees maintain that their calls are correct 93% of the time. This is an admirable rate of accuracy, but there are certain qualifications. One bad call (with a 7% probability) at the wrong time can turn a ball game the wrong way. Also, non-calls are equally as decisive as calls and are not tallied.

Several of the newest NBA arenas have as many as 12 cameras recording the games (compared with about half that number utilized by the various networks in nationally televised games) for the eventual perusal of the home team's coaches and video coordinators. According to these admittedly biased observers, the extra angles provided by the extra cameras show that refs botch about one-third of their calls.

Poor referees are allowed to continue working even after their malfeasance has been demonstrated.
In sum, the players are more skilled at what they do than the refs are skilled at what they do, and therein lies an unsolvable problem. 

So where do NBA refs rate among their peers in the other major sports?

Behind umpires, if only because baseball is a more static game in which umpires can generally anticipate precisely where any given play will come to a judgment point.

Ahead of football officials, who for the most part can't differentiate between meaningful and minor contact.

*Here are my two favorite referee stories, and they both involve Dick Bavetta:

Back when I was coaching in the CBA, my Savannah Spirits were playing in Wisconsin when word came through our radio play-by-play announcer that an NBA player had just hit an NBA ref. One of the officials working the CBA game (and who's now a long-time NBA ref) overheard the news and said this: "I hope it was that jerk Bavetta."

Some seasons back, the Sixers were playing in New Jersey and the game was on the line. Earl Strom and Bavetta were the senior refs, and Strom made a last-second call that went against the Nets and won the game for Philadelphia. But Bavetta came running and jumping to the scorer's table from his spot along the time-line, saying, "No! No! I got a push off against McGinnis!"

"I got pushing off right here!" Bavetta insisted, and the Nets wound up winning the game. Later, the players were walking into their locker rooms when the door to the referees' locker room came flying open and Bavetta staggered out. His shirt was torn, there was a big knot over his eye, and he was desperately running and looking for a place to hide. Then Strom stepped out into the runway and shouted after Bavetta, "You'll take another one of my (bleeping) calls again, right, you (bleep)?"*
In any case, NBA officials are strictly a necessary evil. But John Chaney had the perfect remedy: Rig up each referee with a battery and a series of attached wires, give both coaches a push-button zapper, and allow each coach two zaps per ref.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I just found my greatest post ever!!!



Dragnsmke1 said:


> Geez you act as if the refs didnt control the game by calling b.s. fouls:
> 
> typical game:
> 
> 1st quarter: all fouls on kings to keep their defense aggresivness down...And give Vlade two fouls before the game for slamming his car door.
> 
> 2nd quarter: give Shaq 1 B.s. foul so there wont be any contreversy. Is that Pollard over there playing defense? give him 3.
> 
> 3rd quarter: well let them play...dont want Stern giving us that speech about making it unabvious again. We really blew that Spurs series.
> 
> 4th quarter: WHAT! the Kings are still in it?! Call everything on Vlade and Pollard. Get them out the game. No I didnt see that Shaq charge looked like bad defense to me. Why is Bibby fouling Kobes arm with his nose? I guess I'll let that go...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

nm


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I swear...I gotta take an internet class...I dont know how to upload a picture to the actual thread...I know how to upload it so you have to click on it to see it but how do you actually put a picture in a thread?


----------



## Tersk

Or, press "attach file" and find the picture where you put it

Alternatively, if you have a photo on your computer and u want it to come up in the thread: Go to www.imageshack.us , then upload it there and copy the url to the first thing i said


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavs Maniac said:


> Or, press "attach file" and find the picture where you put it
> 
> Alternatively, if you have a photo on your computer and u want it to come up in the thread: Go to www.imageshack.us , then upload it there and copy the url to the first thing i said


 :greatjob: 


buddy, Jesus!!!


----------



## LionOfJudah

i hate San Antonio...

'go spurs go'

boring *** basketball thats spread all over FOXSSW but I can't get a Mavs game to save my life. I think its retarted that I'd have to buy the whole ****ing leauge pass just to watch a team a few hours away.....

:soapbox:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

stevemc said:


> i hate San Antonio...
> 
> 'go spurs go'
> 
> boring *** basketball thats spread all over FOXSSW but I can't get a Mavs game to save my life. I think its retarted that I'd have to buy the whole ****ing leauge pass just to watch a team a few hours away.....
> 
> :soapbox:


Ive been telling my girl that if she wants to get me a good BDay gift to get me the NBA league pass...but I hear that you still dont always get all the games...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Ive been telling my girl that if she wants to get me a good BDay gift to get me the NBA league pass...but I hear that you still dont always get all the games...


Do you have Dish? If yes, do you get NBA TV? If you have Digital Cable, you should be able to add NBATV. If you have ABC, ESPN, TNT, NBATV, and NBA League Pass you will get every single game in the season, to my knowledge anyways. I've never found a game that I couldn't watch.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Do you have Dish? If yes, do you get NBA TV? If you have Digital Cable, you should be able to add NBATV. If you have ABC, ESPN, TNT, NBATV, and NBA League Pass you will get every single game in the season, to my knowledge anyways. I've never found a game that I couldn't watch.


oh...well my problem then is I refuse to get the dish or digital cable...thats just soo much money...maybe Ill just have to bite the bullet...I think I nrrd digital to get league pass anyway...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Dragnsmke1 said:


> oh...well my problem then is I refuse to get the dish or digital cable...thats just soo much money...maybe Ill just have to bite the bullet...I think I nrrd digital to get league pass anyway...


Yeah, that's the crappy part.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*T.O. & Vanderjagt*


:banana: :banana: 

well we may not win but at least we'll be interesting


----------



## Dragnsmke1

its amazing to me that this teamwins 60 games, sweeps its 1st rond opponent. and goes toe to toe with the defending Champs by losing a close one winning a close one and blowing them out, and yet theres a huge doubt about the ability of this team by soo many others :curse:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dragnsmke1 said:


> its amazing to me that this teamwins 60 games, sweeps its 1st rond opponent. and goes toe to toe with the defending Champs by losing a close one winning a close one and blowing them out, and yet theres a huge doubt about the ability of this team by soo many others :curse:


If the Mavs win tonight, a little more of that will die down.

If the Mavs lose tonight, that lunacy will be back 10 times stronger.


----------



## VeN

Mavericks_Fan said:


> If the Mavs win tonight, a little more of that will die down.
> 
> If the Mavs lose tonight, that lunacy will be back 10 times stronger.


yup, but to be honest I like them as underdogs. I hate how people are jumping on our bandwagon now, like all of a sudden we became a good team. Weve been arguing what is being proven fact right now, that Dallas is a great team and very underrated. We play tough D (not saying GREAT just TOUGH) and arent the same team we were a few years ago.


----------



## edwardcyh

VeN said:


> yup, but to be honest I like them as underdogs. I hate how people are jumping on our bandwagon now, like all of a sudden we became a good team. Weve been arguing what is being proven fact right now, that Dallas is a great team and very underrated. We play tough D (not saying GREAT just TOUGH) and arent the same team we were a few years ago.


Technically, we did "all of a sudden we became a good team."

The transformation took one season, with the difference in COACHING. That's why A.J. is hands down coach of the year.

People have, for years, seen the lock-down defense of Detroit Pistons and San Antonio Spurs, so people BELIEVE those teams will succeed. On the other hand, people have seen the run-and-gun style playing from the Mavericks for so long it's difficult to believe they are playing D.

When you look at PHX, without Amare, this year, did you believe they will go far at all? I know I thought they would go as far as their luck (offense) would take them, and any good defensive teams would knock them on their rear end....

Give the critics time, and they'll believe.

:cheers:


----------



## The Future7

VeN said:


> yup, but to be honest I like them as underdogs. I hate how people are jumping on our bandwagon now, like all of a sudden we became a good team. Weve been arguing what is being proven fact right now, that Dallas is a great team and very underrated. We play tough D (not saying GREAT just TOUGH) and arent the same team we were a few years ago.


Yea, all year at school i've been telling people at school the Mavs are going deep into the playoffs and maybe even finals. There have even been some serious arguements. Now these same people are like "Oh the Mavs are nasty son", "My man Dirk is unstoppable". I'm saying to myself what have I been telling these idiots all year.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

can someone put together a video of all Timmies reactions in a video?


nm...I dont feel like watching the whole series again...


----------



## The Future7

Wow, Drags' own thread. How do you keep this up for so long?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The Future7 said:


> Wow, Drags' own thread. How do you keep this up for so long?


it all started with a dream and a jobless summer...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Im moving back to the big D baaybay!!! Ill be moving back in August...thats enough time for me to try to score season tickits to the Mavs, find a place to live and...oh yeah, geta job!!!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Im moving back to the big D baaybay!!! Ill be moving back in August...thats enough time for me to try to score season tickits to the Mavs, find a place to live and...oh yeah, geta job!!!


Lucky. Hope I get to move back some day.


----------



## The Future7

Nice, I would like to take a vacation to Dallas one day.


----------



## t1no

I don't understand why people love Dallas so much, it's so boring.


----------



## Saint Baller

I've lived in Dallas all my life, it aint boring.


----------



## Jet

Dallas?? Boring?? Have you been to Iowa lately? I havent been to Dallas, but I can tell you right now, its gotta be more fun than corn fields.


----------



## Ninjatune

t1no said:


> I don't understand why people love Dallas so much, it's so boring.


You must be in the suburbs.


----------



## t1no

TX_MAVFAN said:


> You must be in the suburbs.


Garland, TX.


----------



## t1no

Well i moved from Paris to Texas 8 years ago, even though it's been 8 years i'm still not loving it at all. I want to move to NY after college, but Mavericks fan for life.


----------



## Pimped Out

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Im moving back to the big D baaybay!!! Ill be moving back in August...thats enough time for me to try to score season tickits to the Mavs, find a place to live and...oh yeah, geta job!!!


you in houston right now?


and im in some **** town in indiana, any major city seems like it would be fun.


----------



## The Future7

lol NY is boring when you lived there for almost 17 years. I've seen everything from the Knicks losing to the Spurs, to terrorist trying to destroy large skyscrapers.


----------



## VeN

Dallas owns.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

so...how much are yall gonna spend on the Sports Illistrated NBA championship dvd this year :wink: ?


----------



## VeN

Dragnsmke1 said:


> so...how much are yall gonna spend on the Sports Illistrated NBA championship dvd this year :wink: ?


lmao


----------



## Dragnsmke1

so...we finally made it to the big dance...Im almost content and wouldnt even be that upset if we didnt win it all...almost...

I actually like the Heat(except for Walker)...I am suprised by the support being shown the Mavs in general but I do find how some people are minamilizing the Spurs and Suns and overhyping the Pistons in order to have a platform to argue with...those same people are asking us to throw out the regular season blowouts becuase this is a different Heat team."Just ask the Nets and Piston!"

The Mavs aint the Nets and Pistons...they are the 60 win Western Conference Champions who did away with the riegning NBA champions and the back-to-back MVP to get to where they are...nuff said.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I love it!!! I ****ing love it!!! I love when all the closet racist who talk bad about black athletes have to deal with someone like Landis....


----------



## xray

An idiot is an idiot.

What difference does color make???????? :curse:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bray1967 said:


> An idiot is an idiot.
> 
> What difference does color make???????? :curse:


it shouldnt...but people do have a way of saying things that make you go hmm...all I hear about at work is Barry, Barry, Barry...but they dont wanna talk about Armstromg or Landis...


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> it shouldnt...but people do have a way of saying things that make you go hmm...all I hear about at work is Barry, Barry, Barry...but they dont wanna talk about Armstromg or Landis...


I hear ya, some people feel that they must walk on others to rise above their own demise. 

For they are too weak to stand on their own merit.


----------



## Ninjatune

A Cheater is a Cheater. Whether it be Bonds, Landis, Armstrong or any of the hundreds of other cheaters who have achieved greatness by breaking the rules. 

They should all have their achivements stripped from them. It's ridiculous that they continue to be held in such high regard for achievments that they woldn't other wise reach without cheating. Professional sports are completly tainted nowdays.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

TX_MAVFAN said:


> A Cheater is a Cheater. Whether it be Bonds, Landis, Armstrong or any of the hundreds of other cheaters who have achieved greatness by breaking the rules.
> 
> They should all have their achivements stripped from them. It's ridiculous that they continue to be held in such high regard for achievments that they woldn't other wise reach without cheating. Professional sports are completly tainted nowdays.


Technically, Bonds has not been busted on anything...


----------



## xray

I would (in a heartbeat) strip Bonds, Armstrong, Canseco, etc. of their status among the all-time greats, but I can't verify that Ty Cobb (reportly the nastiest, was he also a cheater?), Ricky Henderson (there were rumors), the Russian and Polish olympic teams, etc....

....weren't also guilty. But history acquitted them by forgetting them, but not their numbers. Canseco admitted abuse, but his numbers are still there - same for Henderson. Is it justice to bring the hammer to the current generation, without calling out the others? Would you discipline one of your children differently than another, all things being equal?


----------



## StackAttack

I don't buy the Bonds thing until he's charged guilty. 

It's pretty sick that we live in a world that the first thing you think because someone's insanely good is that they're on drugs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> I don't buy the Bonds thing until he's charged guilty.
> 
> It's pretty sick that we live in a world that the first thing you think because someone's insanely good is that they're on drugs.


thats exactly the arguement I have with people...they want him to be guilty, so they speak as if he is...


----------



## xray

My posts keep ending up in cyberspace. :curse: 

But do any of you believe that Bonds' body went through that tranformation without the aid of drugs? Or Canseco? Maguire? Palmeiro?

In doesn't effect me obviously, but I do have my doubts.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> *In doesn't effect me*


You mean Viagra, Cialis, and other enhancement drugs have no effects on you?


----------



## StackAttack

Until he's officially guilty, no one has the right to talk about him like he is. I mean I'm not a Bonds fan or anything, hate the guy, but I'm not about to accuse him of something he very well may not have done. What sickens me the most is that they wouldn't give a **** whatsoever if this wasn't a high-caliber player like Barry Bonds.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> You mean Viagra, Cialis, and other enhancement drugs have no effects on you?


I suppose the pharmacutical industry has a major effect on all of us...check your insurance costs. :curse:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Is any one else hooked on this new Battle Star Galactica?


This show is the ****!


----------



## Shady*

Damn, this thread is 3 years old.


----------



## StackAttack

Lost > The Office > All.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> Lost > The Office > All.


I havent gotten into Lost yet...I got it on my netflix...


----------



## xray

We watched 2 hours of Grey's Anatomy last light...pretty cool. We Tivo Mindfreak - Chriss Angel is a freak.

http://crissangel.com/indexFlash.html


----------



## Ninjatune

StackAttack said:


> Lost > The Office > All.


Ditto. 
Go hooked on Lost when I borrowed the DVD's for season 1 from a friend and ended up downloading the entire 2nd season on my ipod. Can't wait for season 3.


----------



## t1no

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Ditto.
> Go hooked on Lost when I borrowed the DVD's for season 1 from a friend and ended up downloading the entire 2nd season on my ipod. Can't wait for season 3.


Where did you download it? i am currently looking for the last Alias season.


----------



## Ninjatune

I just purchased it via iTunes.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> We watched 2 hours of Grey's Anatomy last light...pretty cool. We Tivo Mindfreak - Chriss Angel is a freak.
> 
> http://crissangel.com/indexFlash.html


Cris Angel is a total freak...


----------



## edwardcyh

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Ditto.
> Go hooked on Lost when I borrowed the DVD's for season 1 from a friend and ended up downloading the entire 2nd season on my ipod. Can't wait for season 3.


You can download episodes onto your ipod these days? Full length video? wow....


----------



## StackAttack

Watchlost.com has every episode for free...quality's not the best, but it's free, what can ya do? They require you to have 15 posts in their forum to download, though.


----------



## VeN

torrents, thats what i watch, dont even need a tv anymore (cept bball and football season  )


----------



## Saint Baller

Limewire anyone?


----------



## VeN

not unless you like your comp getting eaten alive by spyware and virii....


----------



## VeN

you can even get games from last season off torrents. that kobe 50 pt game was on there awhile... :-(


----------



## VeN

but yea, back on topic, Ive never actually seen lost. I mostly watch 4400 (even though its sadly gone downhill  ), Kyle XY, and I started watchin WWE a little bit again (yea yea its "fake" and all but still entertaining at times). Anyone still watchin Stargate SG-1? Farscape used to be one of my favs but the move over to SG-1 doesnt look too promising.


----------



## StackAttack

http://bt.davka.info/index.php

Tons of games available there, got a lot of the clips I used in that Spurs v. Mavs video I made from here. A lot of them are from CCTV-5 so the audio is in Chinese (all of the ones by ufeng). The draft's there too, as are some NCAA games, and some older ones (i.e. 1991 Finals). They take about 24 hours to download though :\


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> You can download episodes onto your ipod these days? Full length video? wow....


Yup, they don't have any movies to download yet, but those are supposed to become available before the end of the year. You can download full length, high resoloution shows from just about every network now. You can even purchase the entire season for a small discount. 

During the playoffs you could download a 20 min montage of each game, which more or less broke the games down to all the key plays and left out the timeouts, fouls, free throws and bringing the ball up the court. Pretty interesting. I still have the DAL/SA Game 7 one saved. You do however have to have the video iPod. I broke down and got the 30gb which set me back about 300 smackers. Well worth it though.


----------



## StackAttack

I bought a 4 gig Nano days before the Video one was announced. :clown:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> You can download episodes onto your ipod these days? Full length video? wow....


you still havent even figured out that new fangled 8 track yet, huh?


----------



## Ninjatune

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you still havent even figured out that new fangled 8 track yet, huh?


They are tricky.....


----------



## bootstrenf

StackAttack said:


> Lost > The Office > All.



airwolf>lost>the office>all


----------



## Dragnsmke1

TX_MAVFAN said:


> They are tricky.....


yeah, the waiting an hour to hear the song you like part can be tricky...especially if your trying to use the music to get her in the mood...


----------



## VeN

bootstrenf said:


> airwolf>lost>the office>all


dude... you just got f n repped!


----------



## bootstrenf

VeN said:


> dude... you just got f n repped!



thanks. i'm a fan of the 80's action shows.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> thanks. i'm a fan of the 80's action shows.


if you had said the Fall Guy you woulda been my hero...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> if you had said the Fall Guy you woulda been my hero...



i watched that also. however, airwolf was #1.


----------



## StackAttack

lol and I've never heard of any of these.


----------



## bootstrenf

StackAttack said:


> lol and I've never heard of any of these.



you've never heard of airwolf?


actually, i am pretty old. let's stop talking about old shows... makes me feel really old.


----------



## Saint Baller

Stack, dont worry... I havent heard of any of those either.


----------



## bootstrenf

i remember when you could take a girl out to the movies, have some popcorn and a couple of sodapops, and have a burger afterwards at the local hangout all for a nickel... the good old days...

i think gas was about 7cents a gallon...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> i remember when you could take a girl out to the movies, have some popcorn and a couple of sodapops, and have a burger afterwards at the local hangout all for a nickel... the good old days...
> 
> i think gas was about 7cents a gallon...


I remember one time I was at a party and all there was to drink was water...thatr made for a wack party but luckily one of the guest must have been a magician or something cause he pointed his finger or something and all that water turned to wine...Ive never been so drunk in my life...


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> i remember when you could take a girl out to the movies, have some popcorn and a couple of sodapops, and have a burger afterwards at the local hangout all for a nickel... the good old days...
> 
> i think gas was about 7cents a gallon...


But the movies were silent, and both your girl and your gas were named Ethel. :clown:


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I remember one time I was at a party and all there was to drink was water...thatr made for a wack party but luckily one of the guest must have been a magician or something cause he pointed his finger or something and all that water turned to wine...Ive never been so drunk in my life...


You're older than dirt, then.


----------



## bootstrenf

naw, i'm just joshin with you folks, but i am pretty old compared to some posters.


----------



## Saint Baller

Hold old are you? Around 30?


----------



## bootstrenf

M F F L said:


> Hold old are you? Around 30?



little younger than that. mid 20's


----------



## StackAttack

The oldest show I remember is like Baywatch.

Carmen Electra = :jawdrop:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=291524

this is what its come to...


----------



## StackAttack




----------



## Saint Baller

Just because I saw that, we're gonna have one of those.. I'll get it up by tonightq


----------



## VeN

Dragnsmke1 said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=291524
> 
> this is what its come to...


wow, these guys aint seen some of these chicks lately obviously. And btw dump lindsey lohan and pick Amanda Bynes


----------



## StackAttack

Lindsey Lohan's some ugly crap man.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

VeN said:


> wow, these guys aint seen some of these chicks lately obviously. And btw dump lindsey lohan and pick Amanda Bynes


is your name Chester?


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=291524
> 
> this is what its come to...


OMG.... that's hilarious! Great find!

I can't believe Lindsay Lohan made it up there. I would have imagined she's a highest 7th rounder... It's like drafting Stackhouse in the 1st round. What a waste. :biggrin: 

Oh yeah, I also want to add, "I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU *STOLE* ANDRE IGUODALA FROM ME..."


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> OMG.... that's hilarious! Great find!
> 
> I can't believe Lindsay Lohan made it up there. I would have imagined she's a highest 7th rounder... It's like drafting Stackhouse in the 1st round. What a waste. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh yeah, I also want to add, "I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU *STOLE* ANDRE IGUODALA FROM ME..."


you can always get him back :evil:


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you can always get him back :evil:


If I am not mistaken, Drag's price is usually high....


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> If I am not mistaken, Drag's price is usually high....



I like you, so Ill give you a deal :greatjob:


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I like you, so Ill give you a deal :greatjob:


LOL...

Then...

How about my 3rd rounder and 4th rounder for Iguodala and 6th rounder?


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> Then...
> 
> How about my 3rd rounder and 4th rounder for Iguodala and 6th rounder?



deal!!!!!!

oops, nevermind, i don't have andre...


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> deal!!!!!!
> 
> oops, nevermind, i don't have andre...


Swap out Dirk and Iguodala and you got a deal there too. LOL

I can't see Dirk playing well with Amare, but I am a Nodizzyness, or Nowitness, or plain-and-simple no-wits.

LOL


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> Then...
> 
> How about my 3rd rounder and 4th rounder for Iguodala and 6th rounder?



:raised_ey 

I said Id give you a deal...not the combination to my safe...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

interesting note of the day:

Kanye West and Mike Myers were guest on Saturday Night Live...I wonder if the whole, Prez. Bush doesnt like black people incident came up...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> :raised_ey
> 
> I said Id give you a deal...not the combination to my safe...


Would that be a No? :angel:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> Would that be a No? :angel:


that would be a "if at 1st you dont succeed"...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

anyone know how to adjust the time stamp on this site?


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> anyone know how to adjust the time stamp on this site?


The time stamp is dictated by the "server time," so users don't really have any control over it. You can onlly adjust your local time (time zone difference) in your CP, but that doesn't do anything because, when you make a post, it's still going back to take the "server" time.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

arise my pretty...

this thread will never die!!!


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> this thread will never die!!!


It's like a black and white movie...:lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-broncos-williamskilled&prov=ap&type=lgns

DENVER (AP) -- Denver Broncos cornerback Darrent Williams was shot and killed in a drive-by shooting early Monday, his limousine sprayed with bullets in downtown Denver. 



this really bothers me for some reason. Im not a fan of the Broncos and I wasnt a fan of Darrents' but geez, he was only 24...he had made it...


----------



## Dre

Dragnsmke1 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-broncos-williamskilled&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> DENVER (AP) -- Denver Broncos cornerback Darrent Williams was shot and killed in a drive-by shooting early Monday, his limousine sprayed with bullets in downtown Denver.
> 
> 
> 
> this really bothers me for some reason. Im not a fan of the Broncos and I wasnt a fan of Darrents'. Geez, he was only 24...he had made it...


Holy ****!


----------



## StackAttack

What a bad day for Denver sports fans.


----------



## edwardcyh

Somebody lost some serious money on that Denver game on Williams' tip?!?!?!?!

Sports gambling will never die, and bookies thrive on these "must win" games...........

It's sad to see somebody's life taken.... The entire situation is almost too hollywood cinematique....


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I love goung into other teams forums when we play them...Its funny to me how many of the "fans" think they are going to upset us...I know any team can be beaten on any night, but when every fan of the worst teams picks for thier team against us, I chuckle...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I love goung into other teams forums when we play them...Its funny to me how many of the "fans" think they are going to upset us...I know any team can be beaten on any night, but when every fan of the worst teams picks for thier team against us, I chuckle...


Golden State seems to have Dallas' numbers..... :thinking2:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

:rules: :curse: :rant: :mad2: :azdaja: :nonono: :naughty: :whatever:  :banghead:   

Im soo pissed!!!

ok you want the Traitor to be the MVP fine...Im fine with that but at the same time all these people who pick Nash are picking 2-3 Suns players to make all-star..I am seeing them pick Marion for DPOY and Barbosa for most improved...so which is it?

The Mavs have a better record but they think hes the only all-star and they dont think any other Mav players play well enough to be 1st or 2nd team anything, doesnt that by default make Dirk the MVP based on thier own selections?!!


----------



## Ninjatune

The result of everyone talking out of their @sses.


----------



## Ninjatune

Xray put it well. Either....

*Dirk = MVP *
or
*Howard = Allstar*

And if you ask me, both are true.


----------



## edwardcyh

I wish I could bicker with Suns' fans more, but my hands are tied. God knows I am the #1 "Dirk for MVP" member in person....

Can you believe all those Suns threads in "NBA General" forum!?!?!?!?!


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> *Dirk = MVP *
> or
> *Howard = Allstar*


That's going in my sig... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

what happened to the smilies?


----------



## Ninjatune

I'm thinking about starting at least 4 threads a day about the Mavs in the NBA Forum, if for no other reason than to just be annoying.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> I'm thinking about starting at least 4 threads a day about the Mavs in the NBA Forum, if for no other reason than to just be annoying.


I'll join in!

I am sure _Dre_ would too!

:lol:


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> what happened to the smilies?


Don't know. The site has been acting odd this afternoon. About 20 mins ago it wouldn't let me in any forum, it said that my account had been locked by the administrator....... ? Tried agian 10 minutes later and everything was fine.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> That's going in my sig... :biggrin:



maybe all Mav fans should make this thier sig for a while...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> what happened to the smilies?


I think I clicked too many so they dont work...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> maybe all Mav fans should make this thier sig for a while...


except with the biggest font available...

Like bootstrenf's sig! :lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Ninjatune said:


> I'm thinking about starting at least 4 threads a day about the Mavs in the NBA Forum, if for no other reason than to just be annoying.


I was thinking that too...I was gonna pull up some stats too prove all this Suns stuff is just a lot of hype(for now) but then I realized on this board if you make too much sense people just act like they didnt see your post...


----------



## Ninjatune

I got the ball rolling..... used one of the links you provided in the "usefull links" thread earlier today.......


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I was thinking that too...I was gonna pull up some stats too prove all this Suns stuff is just a lot of hype(for now) but then I realized on this board *if you make too much sense people just act like they didnt see your post...*


lol... isn't that the truth.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I am literally giggling at what this could turn into, becuase most of us Mav fans have been very laid back and stayed out of the arguments on the main board...


----------



## Ninjatune

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I am literally giggling at what this could turn into, becuase most of us Mav fans have been very laid back and stayed out of the arguments on the main board...


 I know I have. I usually just read and back out of the thread. 
But ENOUGH is ENOUGH ! :sparkles2


*EDIT: *WTF is that smiley? Thats not even close to the one I chose.


----------



## edwardcyh

This is hilarious!


----------



## croco

Ninja's thread is getting ugly soon :whistling:


----------



## Ninjatune

Nah.... just speaking the truth.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> *EDIT: *WTF is that smiley? Thats not even close to the one I chose.


LOL...

Is that a shark kissing?


----------



## Ninjatune

Sure looks like it......


----------



## croco

Ninjatune said:


> Nah.... just speaking the truth.


Of course, but the Suns homers will be the pettifoggers rather sooner than later ...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

croco said:


> Of course, but the Suns homers will be the *pettifoggers* rather sooner than later ...


*looks for dictionary*


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *looks for dictionary*


*comes back from looking at dictionary and laughs*


----------



## croco

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *looks for dictionary*


lol ... I love this word :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

croco said:


> Of course, but the Suns homers will be the pettifoggers rather sooner than later ...


And that would be the point of course....

See I just baited a nice fat worm and tossed it into the pond. 
Now we just sit and wait for a Suns Fan to bite !


----------



## edwardcyh

my turn....

*looks for dictionary*


----------



## edwardcyh

alright... 

it means "One who quibbles over trivia"

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/pettifoggers


----------



## edwardcyh

FYI, in the US, pettifoggers are commonly referred to as "mofo's"

lol...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

croco said:


> lol ... I love this word :biggrin:


did you just take the German equvalant of the S.A.T.'s?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

looks like the lines are being drawn for war...reminds me of the old Cowboy-49er thing...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

isnt it great to watch all the Phoenix poster go from saying Marion is DPOY and better then Howard and Amare is the greatest ever and the Suns should get 5 all-stars, blah, blah, blah...they say all this in one thread and as soon as they lose a game,"We didnt have Nash!!!" but didnt you have this years DPOY and your 4 other all-stars?


----------



## Ninjatune

I'm used to it.


----------



## Seuss

Dragnsmke1 said:


> isnt it great to watch all the Phoenix poster go from saying Marion is DPOY and better then Howard and Amare is the greatest ever and the Suns should get 5 all-stars, blah, blah, blah...they say all this in one thread and as soon as they lose a game,"We didnt have Nash!!!" but didnt you have this years DPOY and your 4 other all-stars?




Isn't it amazing to view the Mavs form and there they are, gossipping about the Suns.
Exaggerating everything we say because they are so self-coincence about their own team.

That is hilarious. You guys have the best record in the NBA and you guys are so concerned
about what the Suns fans are talking about. 

lol this is too good to be true.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dr. Seuss said:


> Isn't it amazing to view the Mavs form and there they are, gossipping about the Suns.
> Exaggerating everything we say because they are so self-coincence about their own team.
> 
> That is hilarious. You guys have the best record in the NBA and you guys are so concerned
> about what the Suns fans are talking about.
> 
> lol this is too good to be true.


isnt it funny to see a Suns fan always in the Mavs forum worried about what they have to say and feeling like its his team duty to respond to anything at all?


----------



## Seuss

Dragnsmke1 said:


> isnt it funny to see a Suns fan always in the Mavs forum worried about what they have to say and feeling like its his team duty to respond to anything at all?




If you're going to exaggerate **** and make stuff up, then I feel I need to say something.

If you want to show me a post about us Suns fans saying ANYTHING about we deserved 4/5 All-Stars I will give you one giant *** cookie.

You know you're making **** up. And it's unnecessary.


----------



## edwardcyh

Isn't it funny how Drag can actually get people stirred up with his rant?

Looking on the bright side, people actually take Drag seriously! LOL...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dr. Seuss said:


> If you're going to exaggerate **** and make stuff up, then I feel I need to say something.
> 
> If you want to show me a post about us Suns fans saying ANYTHING about we deserved 4/5 All-Stars I will give you one giant *** cookie.
> 
> You know you're making **** up. And it's unnecessary.


I can rebutt that with 3 key points:

1.) this is not a court of law. I dont have to do anything. If anything you strengthen my position by responding to something you deem outragious. Besides all us Mav posters have seen enough to were I dont have to show proof.

2.) You sct as if this is the only website I read posts from Suns fans. I frequent all 3 of Arizonas/Phoenix main web news sites and they allow readers to post comments after articles. I have seen some crazy things on those sites. I have seen pretty much the same crazy things on this site and choose in the Mav forum under my personal rant thread to say something about it. In effect you came looking for me.

3.) shouldnt you be trying to plow a cheerleader or something?


----------



## Seuss

> 1.) this is not a court of law. I dont have to do anything. If anything you strengthen my position by responding to something you deem outragious. Besides all us Mav posters have seen enough to were I dont have to show proof.


In other words, you don't have any proof to show. No Suns fans on this board said
anything that you implied in your post.



> 2.) You sct as if this is the only website I read posts from Suns fans. I frequent all 3 of Arizonas/Phoenix main web news sites and they allow readers to post comments after articles. I have seen some crazy things on those sites. I have seen pretty much the same crazy things on this site and choose in the Mav forum under my personal rant thread to say something about it. In effect you came looking for me.


Why would you have a rant if you don't want people to read it? I don't care what you say,
but if you're going to make **** up, I'm going to let you know about. I don't have a rant
thread in the Suns forum exagerrating everything you guys say. So I would hope you wouldn't
do the same thing to us Suns fans.



> 3.) shouldnt you be trying to plow a cheerleader or something?


What the hell is that suppose to mean?


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr. Seuss said:


> What the hell is that suppose to mean?


Yeah!

How in the world do you "plow a cheerleader?"


----------



## Dre

Probably referring to his age.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

we should change the forum slogan to:

*"League Bullies"*


----------



## Saint Baller

Lol but can we still be fueled by hate?


----------



## xray

LBWAFBTH

"League Bullies Who Are Fueled By the Hate." :bananallama:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I only have one question for Mr. Vick.

"Was it worth it?"


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Mr. Vick.


Does he deserve the title?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

xray said:


> Does he deserve the title?


until all the details come out, yup. Hes losing million dollar endorsements left and right...I wonder if the dog fighting money will get it back for him


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> until all the details come out, yup. Hes losing million dollar endorsements left and right...I wonder if the dog fighting money will get it back for him


I meant the title of "Mr." :biggrin: 

For the sake of being banned, I won't post what I think of him. :whistling:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

xray said:


> I meant the title of "Mr." :biggrin:
> 
> For the sake of being banned, I won't post what I think of him. :whistling:



I knew what you meant...why does no one put the class nerd in their entourage? Someone to be like "thats not a good idea."


----------



## edwardcyh

I still maintain...

I HATE STUPID PEOPLE.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I may have just witnessed the worst show in television history...anybody seen who wants to be a superhero? How did they get Stan Lee to agree to this? How did they get Mr. Sulu to agree to this? How did they get a studio to even approve the idea all the way to actuall filming?!!!


----------



## Ninjatune

There's alot of good money being flushed down the can on idiodic TV shows and even worse movies.


----------



## edwardcyh

The Rangers are playing better without Tex. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

It will wear off.........


----------



## edwardcyh

So does alcohol...


----------



## xray

I'm so tired of this place.

Anybody know where I can earn $40k? I'll juggle ping pong balls or something... :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

If I had Cuban like cash, I would pay you 60k/yr to do just that. Juggle ping pong balls alll day long.


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> If I had Cuban like cash, I would pay you 60k/yr to do just that. Juggle ping pong balls alll day long.


I could use a paddle, and you could use it on me hourly, or something. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

You would have to wear specific outfits that my assistant would pick out for you though. And talk in a Russian accent. And have a Monkey on your shoulder.


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> You would have to wear specific outfits that my assistant would pick out for you though. And talk in a Russian accent. And have a Monkey on your shoulder.


Just not on a street corner.


----------



## edwardcyh

You could be Mr. Slave in South Park. :lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

30-3 rangers win...WOW...guess Ill be watching ESPN tonight...


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 30-3 rangers win...WOW...guess Ill be watching ESPN tonight...


Wished I'd had the DVR set...:biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

So this is what the Forum of a let down fan bases looks like...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> So this is what the Forum of a let down fan bases looks like...



you should see the clippers forum...


----------



## croco

Dragnsmke1 said:


> So this is what the Forum of a let down fan bases looks like...


Just wait until October


----------



## xray

croco said:


> Just wait until October


What about June? :biggrin:


----------



## croco

xray said:


> What about June? :biggrin:


You will be on the wrong board at that time, better go here in June :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> You will be on the wrong board at that time, better go here in June :biggrin:


BOOOOOOO!


----------



## xray

I'm sick and freakin' tired of letting people in front of me on the freeway, and nobody acknowledges me - I want a wave. :azdaja:


----------



## xray

xray said:


> I want a wave. :azdaja:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

xray said:


> I'm sick and freakin' tired of letting people in front of me on the freeway, and nobody acknowledges me - I want a wave. :azdaja:


I understand I have to be aggressive to get over to the left...but why do people try to stop you from merging right? "I'm gonna miss my exit you jerk!!!"


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> I'm sick and freakin' tired of letting people in front of me on the freeway, and nobody acknowledges me - I want a wave. :azdaja:


Holy crap! I have been saying that for YEARS!

Just a simple gesture of acknowledgment!


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I understand I have to be aggressive to get over to the left...but why do people try to stop you from merging right? "I'm gonna miss my exit you jerk!!!"


LOL.... if you are one of those people cutting in a long long line in the right lane at the last minute, you can miss the exit in my book!

:lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

oops...meant to post this in here

http://www.basketballforum.com/dallas-mavericks/377347-question-kobe.html


----------



## Dragnsmke1

http://cowboys.beloblog.com/archives/2007/10/cowboy_cheerleaders_are_giant_distractio.html

Cowboy cheerleaders are Giant distraction

Ex-Giants QB Jesse Palmer claims that his teammates were more interested in ogling Cowboy cheerleaders to listening to the play in the huddle.

Can't exactly blame the Giants. It's not like The Bachelor was good enough to execute plays even if his teammates knew what they were. Maybe he's just looking for an excuse after failing to get the Giants into the end zone.

Posted by Tim MacMahon at 5:11 PM (E-mail this entry)


----------



## edwardcyh




----------



## Dragnsmke1

*WHAT HAPPENED TO MY 16 BILLION DOLLAR FORTUNE!!!*


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *WHAT HAPPENED TO MY 16 BILLION DOLLAR FORTUNE!!!*


In the "Land of da Chopped+Screwed"


----------



## croco

:lol:


----------



## xray

When it comes to bad investments, you're not allowed to ask it like it was yours all along.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Is this what it like to be elite?

No one has talked about our record, any power rankings or too in depth about our wins and losses...I actually had no idea what our record was and where we are in the standings until a few minutes ago:lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

http://www.basketballforum.com/comm...s-been-upgraded-new-features.html#post5079854

explanation of new upgrades...


----------



## croco

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Is this what it like to be elite?
> 
> No one has talked about our record, any power rankings or too in depth about our wins and losses...I actually had no idea what our record was and where we are in the standings until a few minutes ago:lol:


The amazing stat is that we are 0-0 in important games this season ...


----------



## edwardcyh

Time to turn your rant thread into a blog!


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> The amazing stat is that we are 0-0 in important games this season ...


Our season started already?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> Time to turn your rant thread into a blog!


don't mess with tradition:azdaja:


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Time to turn your rant thread into a blog!


How dare you :lol:


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Our season started already?


Robert Horry takes a seat, tells you what it is like winning seven rings and disagrees.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

somebody let me know when we play the Celtics, suns and Spurs...cause I realized I'm not going to pay too much attention no matter how much I try...its sad, I keep hearing about all these double digit comebacks and all I think is, "we were down by double digits to them?!!"


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> somebody let me know when we play the Celtics, suns and Spurs...cause I realized I'm not going to pay too much attention no matter how much I try...its sad, I keep hearing about all these double digit comebacks and all I think is, "we were down by double digits to them?!!"


Don't worry...

When they have a triple-digit comeback, we'll made sure to let you know.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> Don't worry...
> 
> When they have a triple-digit comeback, we'll made sure to let you know.


it probably doesn't help that the Cowboys are ripping it up...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Holy crap!!! Did Jimmy Johnson really just lead a cheer of "How Bout Them Cowboys?!"?


----------



## edwardcyh

Good ol' Jimmy...


----------



## xray

I don't care about basketball.


----------



## croco

Now I think the Cowboys might be better than the Packers :sadbanana:


----------



## xray

croco said:


> Now I think the Cowboys might be better than the Packers :sadbanana:


The Cowboys play at the Lions week after next; compare the 37-26 Packers' score to that game, and - all things being equal - it's yet another way to compare them.

Part of me wishes they were going to Lambough Field for next week's game...:clap2:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I have seen some of the most amazing **** in this Denver vs. Chicago game!!!

edit: football is the sport


----------



## Dragnsmke1

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/football/nfl/stories/112507dnsponfllede.1a7f623.html

you know what...I'm all for the NFL on this one. I'm tired of these big cable companies screwing customers...Why am I paying 60 bucks to watch a possible 150 channels of which I only really watch 8...and then every time I get into my groove of 8 channels i get a flier from them in the mail saying their adding 4 craptacular channels to my package but removing 2 of my favorite 8(coincidence...i think not!!!) but just for a *low* price increase of 20 bucks I can get the next upgrade:curse:


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/football/nfl/stories/112507dnsponfllede.1a7f623.html
> 
> you know what...I'm all for the NFL on this one. I'm tired of these big cable companies screwing customers...Why am I paying 60 bucks to watch a possible 150 channels of which I only really watch 8...and then every time I get into my groove of 8 channels i get a flier from them in the mail saying their adding 4 craptacular channels to my package but removing 2 of my favorite 8(coincidence...i think not!!!) but just for a *low* price increase of 20 bucks I can get the next upgrade:curse:


blame it on the increasing oil prices? :lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Sean Taylor died today...he was one of my favorites...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/071126&sportCat=nba


_This article is taken from the Dec. 3 issue of ESPN The Magazine._
I love fatherhood for the little things. Like having the power to derail any tantrum with five simple words: "Wanna get some ice cream?" Like stepping in on those last few bites of grilled cheese because kids never finish a meal. Like being awakened each morning by a smiling kid instead of a blaring alarm clock. Like having my own mini-McMahon who laughs at every joke I make, especially if it involves flatulence. 
As the old saying goes, children make us appreciate what we stopped appreciating long ago. (I don't know who said it, but it's been said. And if it hasn't been said, then please, let me say it.) Ever wonder why Larry King sired two more after turning 125 years old? Because he's selfish, that's why. He wanted those last chances to appreciate the little things. 
I totally get that. In the past few weeks, I've relived the following experiences through the eyes of my 2½-year-old daughter: the joyous celebration after the Sox won the World Series (she loved watching everyone jump on each other); trick-or-treating; a first trip to the movies (she threw an impressive complete game at "Bee Movie"); and, finally, a first real live NBA game (Cavaliers at Clippers). 
I most wanted to see her reaction to the game. She has actually liked hoops ever since it became part of her nighttime routine last spring. As far as she knew, our TVs could show only Red Sox games and NBA playoff games after 6 p.m. (See, I told you kids are great! They'll believe anything!) She gravitated toward basketball because of its colors and sounds, the running and jumping, the tattoos and chest-thumping and, most of all, the simplicity. Basically, players try to make the basketball rip through the net, and when they do, everyone applauds. 
Now, here's where my demented genius comes in: I think that kids can be brainwashed to believe anything is fun as long as you seem excited about it. You could say to your child right now, "You know what we're doing later? We're heading to the yard to watch grass grow!" And if you sell it well enough, they'll be counting the minutes until the back door opens. Seriously. So when I asked my half-asleep daughter if she wanted to watch basketball in Daddy's bed, I made it sound more fun than mashing bananas with The Wiggles. In retrospect, I probably didn't need to sell it so hard. She was so happy to get called up to the majors (Mommy and Daddy's bed) and maybe get her head rubbed, too. But that's how she was introduced to basketball: I brainwashed her, lied to her and wore her down.
Fast-forward to the Nov. 11 Cavs-Clips game. When I asked if she wanted to go, I presented the offer as if I were suggesting we fly in a helicopter to eat M&M's on the moon. And I sold LeBron as a combination of Santa, Elmo and our UPS guy. After a few YouTube clips, she was hooked, screaming at her mom, " We're gonna go see LeBron!" Her excitement only amplified over the next few days. Meanwhile, I started to worry because 150 minutes is a long time to keep a child entertained. Could she make it through the third quarter? Could she even make it to halftime? Would she melt down like Fausto Carmona at Fenway?
As soon as we got inside the Staples Center, I immediately bought a bucket of popcorn that was bigger than Eddy Curry. (We learned at "Bee Movie" that a big bucket buys you 35 solid minutes, even if it might cause diarrhea later. Whatever.) We missed the national anthem but caught the pregame intros; she was transfixed when the arena went dark. We found our seats in time for the opening tip, and within about 3.2 seconds, she was on my lap and promptly entering " The ADD Zone," an inevitability for any little kid who is digesting too many images and noises at once. The Zone-Out -- and the Art Shell Face that accompanies it -- lasted for a good 10 minutes, just her staring straight ahead as she shoveled popcorn into her mouth. It was like the Raiders' 2006 team video.
She eventually emerged from her stupor and started to ask about the JumboTron, which she mistook for a giant TV. Could we touch it? (Um, no.) Was there a remote control? (Sadly, no.) After the 57th straight JumboTron-related question, I steered her toward LeBron. She was captivated as she watched him lope around, right up until she became distracted by the referees' whistles (she wanted one for herself), the substitution horn (she liked the way it sounded) and everyone who was eating and drinking around us ("Look, he has popcorn too").
She liked how the players huddled in a circle for timeouts, as well as my revelation that the players had their own " teacher" (the coach). She liked putting her drink in the cupholder that comes with each seat. In fact, she liked it so much she must have done it 735 times in 20 minutes. She was so delighted by the Clippers dancers that I'm more worried than ever about keeping her off the pole (every father's most important job). She loved clapping with the crowd after each Clippers basket, and she loved hearing the crowd boo and yell after a dubious nontraveling call on LeBron. And she got a special kick out of the guy behind us calling one of the referees a *******. Really, she loved it all. 
But two moments stand out above the rest. In the second quarter, LeBron swiped a pass and had a clear path right in front of us to a breakaway dunk. I nudged her eagerly -- watch this, watch this! -- as the crowd started buzzing and flashbulbs went off. When Bron-Bron delivered the goods with a hellacious double-clutch jam, everyone was delighted, including my daughter, who screamed out loud and giggled afterward. (She officially loves LeBron now. At least I think she does. She kept getting him confused with Larry Hughes and Daniel Gibson.)
The other moment occurred when the crowd improbably broke out the wave, quite possibly the single greatest moment of her young life. She loved watching it slowly ripple around the stadium, waiting for it to reach our section and then jumping up with her arms raised to yell at the top of her lungs. To be honest, I've always thought the wave was reprehensible. But not anymore. Anything that makes my kid that happy is fine with me.
Unfortunately, she threw only seven innings because of a Grady Little-level managerial mistake on my part: At halftime, we shared a large Sprite and one of those pretzels covered with cinnamon and sugar. I may as well have administered an eight ball. What was I thinking? By the end of the third quarter, after she'd turned into the Great Cornholio and started to sing " Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star" at the top of her lungs, I knew we had to leave before she kicked a hole through the seat of the poor guy in front of us. 
The good news: She threw a tantrum; she wanted to stay. I guess if I'd had a moment to reflect as I hauled my wailing child out of the Staples Center, I'd have realized the NBA had itself another fan. Instead, I had to stop the commotion: " Wanna get some ice cream?"


----------



## xray

Would someone please explain to me what's up with the rep values? I've noticed quite a few of us have different values (give or take 5k) depending on when you look. :whoknows:


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Sean Taylor died today...he was one of my favorites...


I read where Patrick Watson really looked up to him. He's the dude I'm scoring parts for - so when I see him next I need to say something along the lines of "sorry to hear..." but I'm not sure what.


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> I read where Patrick Watson really looked up to him. He's the dude I'm scoring parts for - so when I see him next I need to say something along the lines of "sorry to hear..." but I'm not sure what.


You can always just ask him out....


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> You can always just ask him out....


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/0711130&sportCat=nfl


The best part of these nationally televised Ravens games? When they show Ray Lewis doing his elaborate pregame entrance at home -- he always looks like one of those washed-up WWE wrestlers holding onto the same entrance gimmick they had from 12 years ago when they were still popular. It's like seeing Hacksaw Jim Duggan carrying the American flag or something. Stick a fork in the Ravens.(I have to admit, I'm already looking ahead to the Steelers and Jets. What if the Pats left Chris Hanson inactive for the Jets game and played without a punter? Wouldn't that be the ultimate slap in the face? _Know this going in, Mangini ... we're not punting._ Can you think of a better psychological ploy? It's one thing to go 19-0; it's another thing to be the team that intentionally scratched their punter before a game for the first-ever Eff You Transaction. Now I know what I want for Christmas.) 

:lol:


----------



## xray

:lol::lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Pimp C, one half of the rap duo UGK was found dead today...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Pimp C, one half of the rap duo UGK was found dead today...


Who and who?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

any one here got a Zune?


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> any one here got a Zune?


Yeah, I got one a couple of months ago.

Why? :bsmile:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

xray said:


> Yeah, I got one a couple of months ago.
> 
> Why? :bsmile:


I just got one last week...was seeing what people thought about it. you mess with the social part any?


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I just got one last week...was seeing what people thought about it. you mess with the social part any?


Nah, just my tunes. 

I may have a problem though - after charging mine last night, I had a very hard time unplugging it (like it got jammed into the device). Still works fine, I'll find out if the charging port's ok tonight. 

Have you got into the Social?


----------



## edwardcyh

I have a Zune too. :biggrin:

I preferred the Zune over Apple devices simply because of the radio. The "Social" feature is kind of goofy... like I would be using my zune in a big gathering....

LOL... maybe I am just too old for socials. :lol:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... maybe I am just too old for socials. :lol:


So that's my problem!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Actually the social is a pretty cool feature . The Zune tracks all the songs you listen to by song, tittle, artist and album. You can see who also listens to music of your taste like this(if you have the feature on). through this you can then discuss music with people who already have your taste, thus when they suggest an artist you've never heard of you already know that more then likely you'll like it. You can also send whole albums to each other.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Actually the social is a pretty cool feature . The Zune tracks all the songs you listen to by song, tittle, artist and album. You can see who also listens to music of your taste like this(if you have the feature on). through this you can then discuss music with people who already have your taste, thus when they suggest an artist you've never heard of you already know that more then likely you'll like it. You can also send whole albums to each other.


...but you have to connect to the other person's zune via WiFi, right?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> ...but you have to connect to the other person's zune via WiFi, right?



I think thats how grouchy person would describe it...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think thats how *OLD PEOPLE* would describe it...


There! Corrected it for ya....


----------



## xray

Sounds interesting for people who are...interested. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

the zune software has been causing my computer to crash at an alarming rate!


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the zune software has been causing my computer to crash at an alarming rate!


Mine's been effecting the computer as well (Security doesn't run like it used to).

Maybe this is a ploy by Microsoft to take over the world? :raised_ey


----------



## croco

xray said:


> Mine's been effecting the computer as well (Security doesn't run like it used to).
> 
> Maybe this is a ploy by Microsoft to take over the world? :raised_ey


This has happened already :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh

So many people blame the computer when their computers act up, but I always blame the user.

:biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271210018

Not enough of it for Zach Randolph."It's real hard. I ain't never been in a situation like that and I don't understand," he said. "I guess they say it's New York fans, but you know it's real tough. Honestly. Especially for me, because I've never experienced every time a player walks off the court you're booing.


I have an idea, Zach...stop sucking!!!


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271210018
> 
> Not enough of it for Zach Randolph."It's real hard. I ain't never been in a situation like that and I don't understand," he said. "I guess they say it's New York fans, but you know it's real tough. Honestly. Especially for me, because I've never experienced every time a player walks off the court you're booing.
> 
> 
> I have an idea, Zach...stop sucking!!!


Glory and failure are magnified - I never feel sorry for pro athletes. :biggrin:

(Except for Favre in that Dallas game :boohoo2


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> Who and who?


Ill Zume it to you!:lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

xray said:


> Would someone please explain to me what's up with the rep values? I've noticed quite a few of us have different values (give or take 5k) depending on when you look. :whoknows:


di anybody ever figure this out...and if I didnt ask before, why do we have credits anyway?


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> di anybody ever figure this out...and if I didnt ask before, why do we have credits anyway?


It used to be purely for bragging rights, but now it's completely useless.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

what is it? 80 players on that baseball report? I know what would piss me off? If a bunch of Texas Rangers are on the list. Not becuase i hold my favorite teams to a higher standard, it would be becuase even with cheating this team has always sucked...so please dont be on the list so I can blame steroids!!!


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> what is it? 80 players on that baseball report? I know what would piss me off? If a bunch of Texas Rangers are on the list. Not becuase i hold my favorite teams to a higher standard, it would be becuase even with cheating this team has always sucked...so please dont be on the list so I can blame steroids!!!


It doesn't matter to me; if I watch a game, I want to see a dominant pitcher - or a dominant hitter. Juice 'em up and give me my money's worth. It's their bodies, and if they choose to do it and put on a show, go for it.

Just don't talk about the HOF, or all time numbers. We envisioned cars that fly when we were little, didn't we think things would change? When the concept of ESPN came about, it erased the line between sports and entertainment- now the athletes strive to be on the entertainment channel, and they're doing anything to get there.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

is it me or is Toyota trying to subliminally get me to commit insurance fraud?


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> is it me or is Toyota trying to subliminally get me to commit insurance fraud?


The other day, my wife's car somehow fell from the roof of my house onto my car....


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> The other day, my wife's car somehow fell from the roof of my house onto my car....


you just saw I Am Legend didn't you!


----------



## xray

I hope Romo wasn't planning to give Jessica the thumb...


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> I hope Romo wasn't planning to give Jessica the thumb...


I hope Jessica was planning on giving Romo whatever she was shakin'.


----------



## xray

Roy Williams suspended for one game - if a rule was made because of you, wouldn't you get it? :azdaja:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

xray said:


> Roy Williams suspended for one game - if a rule was made because of you, wouldn't you get it? :azdaja:


that is one thing i dont get...how can 1 person keep making the same infraction? I hate that tackle anyway, I hate to see people get hurt on what looks like a purposefully hurtful play...now say during the course of the game, in its natural flow somebody gets leveled and hurt, now thats just good football...


----------



## xray

The way Ware goes at the runner's feet is an art - and Williams could certainly learn from that. He's out of position so much that he ends up trailing the play anyway, wouldn't it be easier to just tackle the guy?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

did you see that stunt they ran for Ware when he got a sack? I really thought Mcnabb was easily gonna side step him. Ware is fast...or is that Mcnabbs mobility is gone?


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> did you see that stunt they ran for Ware when he got a sack? I really thought Mcnabb was easily gonna side step him. Ware is fast...or is that Mcnabbs mobility is gone?


A combination of the two is my guess; I wondered how he delayed getting to the line? It seemed like a 1 1000, 2 1000, 3 1000, etc. :lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

i hope all the venom and hate and pursuance of justice that everyone had for Barry Bonds continues for everyone else on this list...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

...I seem to have lost the ability to fool with my title...


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ...I seem to have lost the ability to fool with my title...


???


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> ???


I think he's referring to the User Title, as in:

(Be) Ware of DeMarcus


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> I think he's referring to the User Title, as in:
> 
> (Be) Ware of DeMarcus


I just changed mine... :whoknows:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> I think he's referring to the User Title, as in:
> 
> (Be) Ware of DeMarcus


correct Im not supposed to be an all star...I'm the Spine Snapper!!!


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> correct Im not supposed to be an all star...I'm the Spine Snapper!!!


You can't access it under User CP? :sadbanana:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

xray said:


> You can't access it under User CP? :sadbanana:


no...im thinking you have to be a member now to be able to change it...


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> no...im thinking you have to be a member now to be able to change it...


So, are you just hanging out here or something? :|


----------



## Dragnsmke1

xray said:


> So, are you just hanging out here or something? :|


lol...I'm still taking the site for a test run:lol:


----------



## xray

Meaningless play in a meaningless game, and the Cowboys leave their quarterback exposed like a chicken in a snake pit. :azdaja:


----------



## edwardcyh

http://www.dallascowboys.com/news.cfm?id=2F1770C1-C65A-2C8A-C6A2D82C7A21A392

......


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I think I just learned the single most important piece of information in all ball or wrist disputes during shots. If the ball goes up its an automatic foul, if it goes down, good defense even if you got their hand(hand is ball)


----------



## Dragnsmke1

...as an overall Dallas fan, Im about this close to slitting my wrist...


----------



## croco

Think positive, your son has been starting from the low point and it can only get upward.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ...as an overall Dallas fan, Im about this close to slitting my wrist...


Shall we shift our attention to the stock market?

..... oh crap.


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ...as an overall Dallas fan, Im about this close to slitting my wrist...


Not me - I gained more respect for the G-Men; if they can rise to the occasion again and again like they did (after giving the Pats a hell of a fight), I think they're as good a representative as any for the NFC.

Cowboys = overrated by Dallas fans. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> Not me - I gained more respect for the G-Men; if they can rise to the occasion again and again like they did (after giving the Pats a hell of a fight), I think they're as good a representative as any for the NFC.
> 
> Cowboys = overrated by Dallas fans. :biggrin:


Wow... your mavs colors are showing....


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Wow... your mavs colors are showing....


I piss honesty. :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> I piss honesty. :yay:


If you bring your piss to a lab, I am sure they'll find more than honesty.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

xray said:


> Not me - I gained more respect for the G-Men; if they can rise to the occasion again and again like they did (after giving the Pats a hell of a fight), I think they're as good a representative as any for the NFC.
> 
> Cowboys = overrated by Dallas fans. :biggrin:


did you as a Cowboys fan just say you respect the giants?!!

Man, **** the Giants Redskins Eagles 49ers and Steelers...and just to be safe throw the Cardinals in there too!!!


Crap...I gotta root for the Patriots in 2 weeks...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> did you as a Cowboys fan just say you respect the giants?!!
> 
> Man, **** the Giants Redskins Eagles 49ers and Steelers...and just to be safe throw the Cardinals in there too!!!
> 
> 
> Crap...I gotta root for the Patriots in 2 weeks...


LOL!

Been rooting for GNB and will be on Pats-PERFECT-SEASON-wagon soon.


----------



## edwardcyh

But.... have to give NYG some credit. They found a way to win two big games.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

was it me or were the Pats spying on the American Idol?


----------

